# Police search for jogger who knocked woman into path of bus.



## paolo (Aug 8, 2017)

Police search for jogger who knocked woman into path of bus

The cctv clip is WTF


----------



## dervish (Aug 8, 2017)

He properly shoves her, what the hell was he thinking?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2017)

What the hell was all that about? 
He was even confronted on his way back and ignored her. I hope the rotter gets some serious shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2017)

fucking hell, he actually swerved into her and pushed her into the traffic.

ETA, Maybe there was some perceived slight as she was on the phone or something and he flipped


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like he expected her to get out of his way and then barged her when she kept in a straight line. What a twat hope he's caught.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> What a twat hope he's caught.


I reckon he will be in custody before the day is out


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 8, 2017)

Badgers said:


> I reckon he will be in custody before the day is out


It happened on 5th May according the the article so I guess he isnt yet.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

Badgers said:


> I reckon he will be in custody before the day is out



Hope so.

The bus driver did well to swerve and avoid hitting her....

Hope the woman is ok...she must have gotten an awful shock.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2017)

Cunt


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 8, 2017)

What a bastard. Good work from the bus driver though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2017)

catinthehat said:


> It happened on 5th May according the the article so I guess he isnt yet.


Did not read that. Someone has fucked up waiting months to publish the video then.


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 8, 2017)

Another media outlet has it 5th April!  Cant be that hard to get a date right can it?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

People are bound to recognise him from the photo in the article.....


----------



## albionism (Aug 8, 2017)

Joggers think they fucking own the footpaths
and pavements and think you should give way 
to the sad cunts. I had one massive wanker of 
a jogger knock my very elderly mother in law 
flat whilst we were out on a walk recently 
because she couldn't step aside quick enough 
for the entitled prick.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2017)

he is a customer at Sports direct judging from his sports attire. As is 75% of the country it has to be said( incl. me obvs)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> The bus driver did well to swerve and avoid hitting her....


Didn't they, she had no hope of getting out of the way.

Eta: why didn't he feel the need to push the bloke he passed over too I wonder. 

I hope he gets done for attempted murder.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2017)

Jogging along busy pavements can be very frustrating, which is why I don't bloody do it. Plus this wasn't even a busy pavement, just run around her you prick, it's your responsibility. The bloody fairweather joggers that clog up the north bank at rush hour are all really bloody annoying, mind you, so are the milling tourists.


----------



## Cid (Aug 8, 2017)

'I just reacted on instinct' said bus driver and former shinobi Arnold Latimer.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jogging along busy pavements can be very frustrating, which is why I don't bloody do it. Plus this wasn't even a busy pavement, just run around her you prick, it's your responsibility. The bloody fairweather joggers that clog up the north bank at rush hour are all really bloody annoying, mind you, so are the milling tourists.



Joggers and dawdlers are still some way behind those who tow bags in the annoyance stakes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome driving from the bus driver 

And the jogger; what a cunt.


----------



## bemused (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope this guy is sitting at his desk shitting himself at the moment, waiting for his boss to say 'hey that looks like you' She wasn't even in his way.


----------



## bemused (Aug 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Awesome driving from the bus driver



The photo from the bus is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 8, 2017)

The jogger is a cunt. Hope the charge is something serious. He's fucking lucky he aint looking at a murder charge tbh.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2017)

albionism said:


> Joggers think they fucking own the footpaths
> and pavements and think you should give way
> to the sad cunts.



All of them? Every single one?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> All of them? Every single one?


 
Why not


" What have people got against Joggers..." etc


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 8, 2017)

you know what clip needed? Someone to clothesline that jogging cunt.


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe there's something about the Putney area that turns joggers into psychopaths. Earlier this year in more or less the same area (by the Thames, one bridge along), I had a strange incident with an aggressive jogger which I posted about at the time. The bloke swore at me for a good 15-20 minutes for absolutely no reason. Like being on here it was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Why not
> 
> 
> " What have people got against Joggers..." etc


Ou will be on the case pronto


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Maybe there's something about the Putney area that turns joggers into psychopaths. Earlier this year in more or less the same area (by the Thames, one bridge along), I had a strange incident with an aggressive jogger which I posted about at the time. The bloke swore at me for a good 15-20 minutes for absolutely no reason. Like being on here it was.



I remember your posts...maybe he's the same guy....


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely a different chap, Bubbles. Different skin colour. This new chap looks a bit like my brother-in-law who lives in Leicester, nicest chap you could meet, doubt it's him.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I hope he gets done for attempted murder.



They would need to prove he intended to kill her. He'll probably get assault / ABH.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> Joggers and dawdlers are still some way behind those who tow bags in the annoyance stakes.



Dawdlers are more annoying than people towing wardrobes on wheels in my book.  Hope the jogger is caught - that looks deliberate.  The pavement was virtually empty too.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> People are bound to recognise him from the photo in the article.....
> 
> View attachment 112998



Cunt.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like David Cameron. Clearly an entitled cunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 8, 2017)

JimW said:


> Looks like he expected her to get out of his way and then barged her when she kept in a straight line. What a twat hope he's caught.




Fairly standard for London joggers, going for a stroll at lunchtime has got increasingly annoying the last few years as the number of them running around in the hours break has increased hugely.


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fairly standard for London joggers, going for a stroll at lunchtime has got increasingly annoying the last few years as the number of them running around in the hours break has increased hugely.


Seems bizarre when you're there for exercise. A bit of side-stepping would only improve that. Obviously that's not the issue with the entitled types though.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

We'll soon have to adopt Victorian measures to thwart murderous joggers


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> People are bound to recognise him from the photo in the article.....
> 
> View attachment 112998



Is he carrying a coffee? I assume the cops already looked into that but local cafes would have cctv.

Anyway. Joggers are a fucking scourge round where I work. Usually off duty city boys/girls with their innate sense of entitlement.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Is he carrying a coffee? .




It does look like he is carrying something....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2017)

As usual with these sorts of things the phenomenon of joggers shoving people around is unheard of outside London AFAIK.

When I'm out running I'll happily step into the road if the pavement is crowded, and would generally pick a route that's not pedestrian-rich in the first place. Posh estates where housing density is low and every cunt drives everywhere are ideal for this.


----------



## bemused (Aug 8, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fairly standard for London joggers, going for a stroll at lunchtime has got increasingly annoying the last few years as the number of them running around in the hours break has increased hugely.



About 10 years ago I was working at Goldmans, lunch times was a rerun of the start of the London marathon. They burst out of the doors like the building was on fire.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> People are bound to recognise him from the photo in the article.....
> 
> View attachment 112998


That's a reasonable pic and they should get him from it, but I'm surprised they haven't released one of his face. There's a still at the start that looks like they could use to get his face, even if it's slightly side on.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 8, 2017)

What an absolute motherfucker. Not even stopping to help. People like that should be put on the list of contenders for when the Running Man becomes reality.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Dawdlers are more annoying than people towing wardrobes on wheels in my book.  Hope the jogger is caught - that looks deliberate.  The pavement was virtually empty too.



Dawdlers at least can blame distraction, inattention or a serene feeling of bliss for their dawdling though.  Bag-towers on the other hand have to make the effort to obtain what is often a ludicrously small container and then knowingly drag it along behind them.  There is no excuse, unless they are aged or infirm.


----------



## albionism (Aug 8, 2017)

souljacker said:


> All of them? Every single one?


Yes, all of the cunts.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Predictions for his job when he's eventually caught?


----------



## albionism (Aug 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Predictions for his job when he's eventually caught?


Hedge fund manager


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

In fact... tenner for the server fund if it's not something finance related.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> In fact... tenner for the server fund if it's not something finance related.



does property count as "finance related"?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> does property count as "finance related"?


I was too hasty, I should have gone with _cunt job_. Bye bye tenner.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Predictions for his job when he's eventually caught?



Putney? Estate agent.

edit; or Hedge Fund cunt if he's jogged in from Barnes or Fulham.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2017)

Joggers in the square mile, and crossing the main bridges, are a bit gung ho....streets crowded with 1000s of people are not really good runways are they?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Predictions for his job when he's eventually caught?


Dunno, but I bet he's a keen cyclist as well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno, but I bet he's a keen cyclist as well.


Audi driver or not Audi driver?



TELL CHARLES I'M ON THE WAY!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Audi driver or not Audi driver?
> 
> 
> 
> TELL CHARLES I'M ON THE WAY!




Audi drivers don't run on the pavements, we may drive on them from time to time tho...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> There is no excuse, unless they are aged or infirm.



So there are excuses then.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They would need to prove he intended to kill her. He'll probably get assault / ABH.


Whatever the sentence he may receive, I hope the victim sues the arse off him and wins considerable damages.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> So there are excuses then.



Allowances more than excuses.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't understand why he ran back over the bridge 15 minutes later and refused to say anything - to the woman he had almost killed


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

He's probably closeted with his lawyer at the moment, haggling with Ernest Saunders' neurologist to see if he can invent a Must-Push-People-Into-The-Road Involuntary Spasm.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Definitely a different chap, Bubbles. Different skin colour. This new chap looks a bit like my brother-in-law who lives in Leicester, nicest chap you could meet, doubt it's him.


He was such a nice chap. We never suspected that he was the Peckham ripper. 

This is how news reports always read when they find the guilty culprit so it obviously IS your brother in law.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> He was such a nice chap. We never suspected that he was the Peckham ripper.
> 
> This is how news reports always read when they find the guilty culprit so it obviously IS your brother in law.



Would be one hell of a jogger if his run goes from Leicester to Putney...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Would be one hell of a jogger if his run goes from Leicester to Putney...


He usually finds someone much closer to home to push over but it had been a quiet day. 
You'll note that as soon as he did though he finished that stretch then turned around and went back.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I don't understand why he ran back over the bridge 15 minutes later and refused to say anything - to the woman he had almost killed



I thought that was very strange too...


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> He was such a nice chap. We never suspected that he was the Peckham ripper.
> 
> This is how news reports always read when they find the guilty culprit so it obviously IS your brother in law.


It's either my brother-in-law or the gobshite from the Verve:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Definitely a different chap, Bubbles. Different skin colour. This new chap looks a bit like my brother-in-law who lives in Leicester, nicest chap you could meet, doubt it's him.


Good cover  merits further investigation


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I don't understand why he ran back over the bridge 15 minutes later and refused to say anything - to the woman he had almost killed


Tongue-tied


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> Dawdlers at least can blame distraction, inattention or a serene feeling of bliss for their dawdling though.


No they can't. Unless they're infirm, elderly, disabled, etc. they have no excuse for cluttering up the pavement. I always try to avoid busy streets because there are so many people who dawdle. 

I'm with you on bag-towers though - incredibly annoying.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> It's either my brother-in-law or the gobshite from the Verve:



Do people get that is a tongue in cheek poke at all the other walk down the street music videos. As in a 'here's what would really happen if you tried that shit on the streets of London pal'. 

I like the fact that he has to wait for the beat before he can start the walk.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> Dawdlers at least can blame distraction, inattention or a serene feeling of bliss for their dawdling though.  Bag-towers on the other hand have to make the effort to obtain what is often a ludicrously small container and then knowingly drag it along behind them.  There is no excuse, unless they are aged or infirm.


I hate the ones that stop suddenly in the middle of the pavement for no apparent reason without considering the fact people are walking behind them. 
Along with the group of people who have to walk side by side in a line despite the fact the 3-4 of them they now take up the entire sodding pavement. Files of 2 please so I can walk past your slow arses.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I don't understand why he ran back over the bridge 15 minutes later and refused to say anything - to the woman he had almost killed



Almost as if he was some sort of cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Almost as if he was some sort of cunt.


That does explain it .

Personally, if I was the kind of cunt who shoved people in front of buses ,I wouldn't jog back there 15 minutes later.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> That does explain it .
> 
> Personally, if I was the kind of cunt who shoved people in front of buses ,I wouldn't jog back there 15 minutes later.



I wonder if he realised she had that close a call with the bus. He doesn't look behind at all, and just keeps moving......

....or he's just a fucking nutcase.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I don't understand why he ran back over the bridge 15 minutes later and refused to say anything - to the woman he had almost killed



'Oh no it's that woman I nearly killed. How awkward. Perhaps if I pretend I haven't seen her...phew, think I got away with that one.'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'Oh no it's that woman I nearly killed. How awkward. Perhaps if I pretend I haven't seen her...phew, think I got away with that one.'


I doubt he was 'thinking' anything at all. He was just running back on his route, probably didn't recognise her


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wonder if he realised she had that close a call with the bus. He doesn't look behind at all, and just keeps moving......
> 
> .


In that case, I hope he gets a surprise prison sentence.

Appeal follows: 'I'm a busy man and can't be expected to look out for buses when I'm hurling people towards a busy road'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I doubt he was 'thinking' anything at all. He was just running back on his route, probably didn't recognise her



Well I say it's a bit fucking rude not to say anything, after all they've been through.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Well I say it's a bit fucking rude not to say anything, after all they've been through.


It was ruder of him to push her into the path of a bus.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 8, 2017)

Its just really strange.  You could almost believe it was some sort of accident, I dunno looking at his stupid fitbit or stumbled or something but then the fact he doesn't look back or engage with her on the way back.  The conclusion must be that he did it on purpose. Odd to say the least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its just really strange.  You could almost believe it was some sort of accident, I dunno looking at his stupid fitbit or stumbled or something but then the fact he doesn't look back or engage with her on the way back.  The conclusion must be that he did it on purpose. Odd to say the least.


either he's a psychopath or indulging in a moment of bizarre inexplicable spontaneous compulsion, like the cat bin woman.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wonder if he realised she had that close a call with the bus. He doesn't look behind at all, and just keeps moving......
> 
> ....or he's just a fucking nutcase.


The wanker didn't look back at all. He probably didn't even know (or care) that he knocked her over, never mind the bus.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2017)

Don't these types upload stuff to keep-fit apps or something - could someone search for someone on that route at that time and that date?


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2017)

Watching it again this time it looks like he makes a move toward her when he might have just got past. Rage-fuelled oddball.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> The wanker didn't look back at all. He probably didn't even know (or care) that he knocked her over, never mind the bus.



He changed course so that he could push her over!


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I doubt he was 'thinking' anything at all. He was just running back on his route, *probably didn't recognise her*



That woman was probably only one of many pedestrians he had barged out of his self-important way while out for his little jog. He can't be expected to remember and recognise *all* of them, surely?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't wait until they catch this fucker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

andysays said:


> That woman was probably only one of many pedestrians he had barged out of his self-important way while out for his little jog. He can't be expected to remember and recognise *all* of them, surely?


I just think too much is being made of his behaviour on the way back, when it's what he did before that we should be examining, ie barging an innocent woman into a busy road


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> That does explain it .
> 
> Personally, if I was the kind of cunt who shoved people in front of buses ,I wouldn't jog back there 15 minutes later.



That was probaby his plan, before he realised that it would leave him stuck on the wrong side of the river.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Personally, if I was the kind of cunt who shoved people in front of buses ,I wouldn't jog back there 15 minutes later.


He was just finishing his run, surely?


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I just think too much is being made of his behaviour on the way back, when it's what he did before that we should be examining, ie barging an innocent woman into a busy road



I agree, mostly, but his behaviour on the way back is, IMO, further evidence of the utter selfish cuntishness which led to the original assault and so is worthy of comment, if not being made the centre of discussion (so I'll shut up about it now  )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> He was just finishing his run, surely?


You push someone into the road and then 15 minutes later just jog back ? It is strange behaviour, he assaulted her and then jogs back there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> You push someone into the road and then 15 minutes later just jog back ? It is strange behaviour, he assaulted her and then jogs back there?


yes, why is that weird? the assault is the weird thing, surely? he's gonna go home afterwards, ain't he?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, why is that weird? the assault is the weird thing, surely? he's gonna go home afterwards, ain't he?


I think most people who have narrowly escaped murdering someone in an unprovoked assault might decide to stay away from the scene of the crime for a while rather than breezily jog by 15 minutes later.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, why is that weird? the assault is the weird thing, surely? he's gonna go home afterwards, ain't he?


Surely he could have jogged a different way home, he had just shoved a woman into the road, fairly good chance she would still be there 15 minutes later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I think most people who have narrowly escaped murdering someone in an unprovoked assault might decide to stay away from the scene of the crime for a while rather than breezily jog by 15 minutes later.


but that wouldn't have been going through his mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Surely he could have jogged a different way home, he had just shoved a woman into the road, fairly good chance she would still be there 15 minutes later.


over a bridge in south west london?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> but that wouldn't have been going through his mind


How can you possibly know that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Surely he could have jogged a different way home, he had just shoved a woman into the road, fairly good chance she would still be there 15 minutes later.


i doubt he considered that - he shoved someone into the road!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> How can you possibly know that?


cos he shoved someone into the road without a care for their safety, why would he get all coy about it coming back?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

wtf is wrong with twitteryfacebook?  Arseholes like yer man have usually handed themselves in after 24 hours of retweeteryshareythings.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He changed course so that he could push her over!


You could be right but I don't think he changes course. He just seems to shove her and not look back.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> over a bridge in south west london?



Hammersmith or Wandsworth bridges are in easy jogging distance of Putney bridge.


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I think most people who have narrowly escaped murdering someone in an unprovoked assault might decide to stay away from the scene of the crime for a while rather than breezily jog by 15 minutes later.



I think so too, but OU appears to think that he has greater insight than anyone else into the mindset of the attacker for some reason, and it's clearly important to him to continue insisting that he knows best, while simultaneous asserting that what happened after the attack isn't important and that it shouldn't be discussed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> You could be right but I don't think he changes course. He just seems to shove her and not look back.



Watch it on a PC in full screen, he veers to the right across at least 2 paving slabs to get to her.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> cos he shoved someone into the road without a care for their safety, why would he get all coy about it coming back?


If he realised the enormity of what he'd done he'd avoid going back over the bridge at all costs because he might well get nicked (or at least clocked and ID'd). If he thought he'd just shoved someone and everything just went on as normal, he's more likely to think less of it and recross the bridge.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> You could be right but I don't think he changes course. He just seems to shove her and not look back.


Just before he hits, there looks to be a small movement towards her. He certainly twists to _face_ towards her.  A movement that will no doubt feature in the plod interview and court case if he gets caught.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> If he realised the enormity of what he'd done he'd avoid going back over the bridge at all costs because he might well get nicked (or at least clocked and ID'd). If he thought he'd just shoved someone and everything just went on as normal, he's more likely to think less of it and recross the bridge.


yes, or he's just so single(bloody)-minded, he just didn't consider he was in trouble, she was just an object in his way. Selfish/psychopathoc people can get like that when they're on the move.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

andysays said:


> I think so too, but OU appears to think that he has greater insight than anyone else into the mindset of the attacker for some reason, and it's clearly important to him to continue insisting that he knows best, while simultaneous asserting that what happened after the attack isn't important and that it shouldn't be discussed.


can we disagree about things without being dickheads about it?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can we disagree about things without being dickheads about it?


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/parallel-universe-urban-detected.353741/


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, or he's just so single(bloody)-minded, he just didn't consider he was in trouble, she was just an object in his way.


Who knows?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyway, I bet the bloke's married to the cat in the bin woman - the _Power Couple of Cunt._


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can we disagree about things without being dickheads about it?



In your case apparently not, given your behaviour on this thread and numerous others


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Watch it on a PC in full screen, he veers to the right across at least 2 paving slabs to get to her.


... and there's no obvious defence for what he did - he wasn't coming up to a junction or making a move to cross the road.  Astonishingly it really does look like it was done on purpose (even if he didn't look behind to see that he'd nearly decapitated her).


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 8, 2017)

albionism said:


> Joggers think they fucking own the footpaths
> and pavements and think you should give way
> to the sad cunts. I had one massive wanker of
> a jogger knock my very elderly mother in law
> ...


i've had a few joggers barge into me and not apologise. Little do they think through the consequences of their actions in that now i hold my ground and refuse to move to the margins of the pavement. How fucking selfish is it to jog around central London during busy times anyway? I'm sure around that part of London there are plenty of better places to jog. When i jogged i kept to the perimeter of parks and commons and always got out of the way of people who were walking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

andysays said:


> In your case apparently not, given your behaviour on this thread and numerous others


My behaviour? Oh give over.
I'm participating in a discussion. You seem to be offended by this. Get some perspective.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> i've had a few joggers barge into me and not apologise. Little do they think through the consequences of their actions in that now i hold my ground and refuse to move to the margins of the pavement. How fucking selfish is it to jog around central London during busy times anyway? I'm sure around that part of London there are plenty of better places to jog. When i jogged i kept to the perimeter of parks and commons and always got out of the way of people who were walking.


Some Strava users are super competitive and won't let anyone get in their way. This also explains the behaviour of some cyclists.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno, but I bet he's a keen cyclist as well.


Mind that sort of talk - joggers and cyclists are deadly enemies.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Some Strava users are super competitive and won't let anyone get in their way. This also explains the behaviour of some cyclists.


my errant jogger experiences go back before all that though. It's got worse now but obnoxious joggers in London was a thing 20 years ago.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Mind that sort of talk - joggers and cyclists are deadly enemies.


There is a crossover though - psycholists.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> ... and there's no obvious defence for what he did - he wasn't coming up to a junction or making a move to cross the road.  Astonishingly it really does look like it was done on purpose (even if he didn't look behind to see that he'd nearly decapitated her).



It does look like he lurched to his right quite abruptly as he passed the woman.  And on an empty pavement.  

I suppose it is possible that he landed on a wonky paving slab, but it doesn't seem likely from the footage.  He might have a balance problem, but he continued on a straight line when he passed the bloke shortly before so that doesn't seem likely either.  Hopefully he'll be identified and it'll come out in the wash.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> over a bridge in south west london?


Over a bridge in south-west london: alternatives have been identified above


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 8, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> There is a crossover though - psycholists.


agreed. I've met a fair few nutters on bikes in my time.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 8, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It does look like he lurched to his right quite abruptly as he passed the woman.  And on an empty pavement.
> 
> I suppose it is possible that he landed on a wonky paving slab, but it doesn't seem likely from the footage.  He might have a balance problem, but he continued on a straight line when he passed the bloke shortly before so that doesn't seem likely either.  Hopefully he'll be identified and it'll come out in the wash.


But even if he didn't do it on purpose why didn't he stop to help? I think at the very least he needs to explain what he thought he was doing!!


Then we can string him up


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can we disagree about things without being dickheads about it?


You are usually incapable so what makes this thread special?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> But even if he didn't do it on purpose why didn't he stop to help? I think at the very least he needs to explain what he thought he was doing!!
> 
> 
> Then we can string him up



I was trying to be even-handed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> but that wouldn't have been going through his mind


Why? What was going through his mind?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I was trying to be even-handed.


That shows a good spirit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> That shows a good spirit



He may well be a cunt, but there could also have been a freak gravitational anomaly that threw him off course at the unfortunate moment such as a micro-black hole passing through Earth.  But that's almost certainly bollocks.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He may well be a cunt, but there could also have been a freak gravitational anomaly that threw him off course at the unfortunate moment such as a micro-black hole passing through Earth.  But that's almost certainly bollocks.



Surely a phenomena of ancient and unimaginable nothingness would cross over Kew Bridge, rather than Putney?


----------



## Sirena (Aug 8, 2017)

Which way was he running when he hit her?

Is he a North Londoner or a South Londoner?


----------



## not a trot (Aug 8, 2017)

If he fails a drugs test he's well and truly fucked.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 8, 2017)

Someone on my Facebook feed reckons she tries to trip him and that's why he lashes out immediately- can't see it myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Someone on my Facebook feed reckons she tries to trip him and that's why he lashes out immediately- can't see it myself


Imaginative


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Someone on my Facebook feed reckons she tries to trip him and that's why he lashes out immediately- can't see it myself


Even if she did that doesn't excuse him shoving her into the path of a bus. I wonder if this FB person is connected to Cunty McTripHoof. It sounds like the sort of disinfo people like to spread to discredit the victim.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Even if she did that doesn't excuse him shoving her into the path of a bus. I wonder if this FB person is connected to Cunty McTripHoof. It sounds like the sort of disinfo people like to spread to discredit the victim.


No, of course it doesn't 

I watched the video again after seeing that comment and could sort of see it in the normal speed video but then in the slowed down footage it looks like it is her leg flying out after he pushes her

Seems highly unlikely someone I know on Facebook also knows the perp but I suppose it's just about possible


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> No, of course it doesn't
> 
> I watched the video again after seeing that comment and could sort of see it in the normal speed video but then in the slowed down footage it looks like it is her leg flying out after he pushes her
> 
> Seems highly unlikely someone I know on Facebook also knows the perp but I suppose it's just about possible


Tis good to be a bit Spock about these things sometimes.


----------



## Obediah Marsh (Aug 8, 2017)

The most charitable explanation is that he's tired and disoriented and lost concentration/balance for a moment. Older guys need to take it easy with the vigorous exercise, especially outdoors.


----------



## sealion (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Cunty McTripHoof.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Someone on my Facebook feed reckons she tries to trip him and that's why he lashes out immediately- can't see it myself



I'd have thought the people who would come out with that sort of thing would be more worried about Coutinho leaving, tbh.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> I'd have thought the people who would come out with that sort of thing would be more worried about Coutinho leaving, tbh.


I had to google him tbh


----------



## Thora (Aug 8, 2017)

Her coat flaps as she walks.  I think some people are so keen to find a way to blame her they imagine this is her kicking /tripping him despite him having to veer towards her to attack her.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

Thora said:


> Her coat flaps as she walks.  I think some people are so keen to find a way to blame her they imagine this is her kicking /tripping him despite him having to veer towards her to attack her.


No. She _lured_ him towards her.  Like a  post-modern siren of the sea, but targeting joggers instead of sailors.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 8, 2017)

It is bizarre isnt it


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm a bit worried I've committed myself too early on this one. What if it turns out she works for the Guardian and he's a plucky Brexiteer?


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> No. She _lured_ him towards her.  Like a  post-modern siren of the sea, but targeting joggers instead of sailors.



everything boils down to gravitational anomalies


----------



## peterkro (Aug 8, 2017)

Obediah Marsh said:


> The most charitable explanation is that he's tired and disoriented and lost concentration/balance for a moment. Older guys need to take it easy with the vigorous exercise, especially outdoors.


Fuck off.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 8, 2017)

Have we worked out exactly when this happened yet?


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2017)

Somebody on my Facebook feed reckoned it was equally her fault because she could have moved out of the way. Never mind the fact that there wasn't room for her to move (but there were for him). Some people are just desperate to blame the victim. 

Everyone's so certain he'll be found but if he was a tourist or on a business trip he might never be recognised.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Have we worked out exactly when this happened yet?


We've set up a commission, but the Attorney General has recused himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Have we worked out exactly when this happened yet?


It says so in the article! 5th May!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Have we worked out exactly when this happened yet?



 5th May at about 7.40am, but the CCTV footage was only released today...according to 
Search for jogger who pushed woman in front of bus


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2017)

Was Corbyn discounted because she didn't end up under the bus?


----------



## Obediah Marsh (Aug 8, 2017)

There are only two explanations: either he had a personal grudge against this woman, since he went out of his way to attack her, or his mind was gone, and he didn't know WTF he was doing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2017)

Obediah Marsh said:


> There are only two explanations: either he had a personal grudge against this woman, since he went out of his way to attack her, or his mind was gone, and he didn't know WTF he was doing.


Or he's a cunt.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Obediah Marsh said:


> There are only two explanations: either he had a personal grudge against this woman, since he went out of his way to attack her, or his mind was gone, and he didn't know WTF he was doing.


Maybe he was channelling Theresa May, running through the wheatfield.  He veered off because she thought the woman was a nurse.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It says so in the article! 5th May!


Someone said it was reported elsewhere at another time earlier in the thread.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2017)

Obediah Marsh said:


> There are only two explanations: either he had a personal grudge against this woman, since he went out of his way to attack her, or his mind was gone, and he didn't know WTF he was doing.



If he had a personal grudge she would know who he is. 

So that leaves his mind being gone. Or a cunt. I'll go with QueenOfGoths.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

Could he be hiking and living off the land 100%? Thought she was a vodka bush and tried to harvest her?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 8, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or he's a cunt.


that is so insulting to cunts.


----------



## tim (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I hate the ones that stop suddenly in the middle of the pavement for no apparent reason...



That's me!  Putney Bridge is a particularly good place to dawdle and randomly stop to appreciate the river.


----------



## bemused (Aug 8, 2017)

I assume at some point we'll find out who he is and it'll turn out he's a vicar, coffee shop owner, working for some charity or in a profession where you'd expect to find a considerate person.  

Or refreshingly he's working in an industry populated by wankers - doing something in 'the cloud'.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2017)

maybe, just maybe, he's a copper.......


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

tim said:


> That's me!  Putney Bridge is a particularly good place to dawdle and randomly stop to appreciate the river.


Move aside to the rail and then stop. Not sudden like in the throughfair.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> maybe, just maybe, he's a copper.......


Pah! Had that been so He'd have pushed her THEN arrested her for assaulting an officer, resisting arrest and crossing the road without due care and attention.


----------



## tim (Aug 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was probaby his plan, before he realised that it would leave him stuck on the wrong side of the river.



There's a pedestrian crossing attached to the adjacent Fulham Railway Bridge if he'd gone back on that he could have heaved a couple more dawdlers into the Thames without calling so much attention to himself.


----------



## tim (Aug 8, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Move aside to the rail and then stop. Not sudden like in the throughfair.



Capitalist running dog!


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> People are bound to recognise him from the photo in the article.....
> 
> View attachment 112998





> maybe, just maybe, he's a copper.......




G20 death: PC Simon Harwood sacked for gross misconduct - BBC News


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Someone said it was reported elsewhere at another time earlier in the thread.


Probably an American assuming that 4.5.17 meant April 5th instead of May 4th.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2017)

Im going for American employee of some financial company.


----------



## Thora (Aug 8, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or he's a cunt.


Lots of women get pushed and shoved by joggers, commuters etc every day, the only thing that makes this incident "special" is the bus and its not clear if he knew the bus was there or was trying to push her into it.  So I'm guessing he will turn out to be an everyday kind of cunt rather than a hitman or mentally ill.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2017)

Thora said:


> Lots of women get pushed and shoved by joggers, commuters etc every day, the only thing that makes this incident "special" is the bus and its not clear if he knew the bus was there or was trying to push her into it.  So I'm guessing he will turn out to be an everyday kind of cunt rather than a hitman or mentally ill.


Yep, won't have given a minutes thought to it - at least till the OB or facebook comes calling.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> maybe, just maybe, he's a copper.......


Or even a would-be terrorist who hasn't got a driving licence.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 9, 2017)

1927 said:


> Im going for American employee of some financial company.



With someone jogging over Putney Bridge and acting like a twat, I'm guessing the description will include at least 3 words out of "property," "financial," "fitness," "services," "consultant," and "Australian."


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> With someone jogging over Putney Bridge and acting like a twat, I'm guessing the description will include at least 3 words out of "property," "financial," "fitness," "services," "consultant," and "Australian."


An Australian services consultant, specialising in advising clients on the best way to fend off terrifyingly large spiders with a didgeridoo whilst gargling Vegemite.


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm still going with the cunt theory.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

1927 said:


> Im going for American employee of some financial company.





Yossarian said:


> With someone jogging over Putney Bridge and acting like a twat, I'm guessing the description will include at least 3 words out of "property," "financial," "fitness," "services," "consultant," and "Australian."



I've got an idea; why don't we roll a bit of racism into this as well?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> With someone jogging over Putney Bridge and acting like a twat, I'm guessing the description will include at least 3 words out of "property," "financial," "fitness," "services," "consultant," and "Australian."



Why Australian?


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't think there can be any doubt it was a deliberate and unprovoked attack. I guess if you were being overly generous you could argue that he didn't know the bus was coming but if you're deliberately pushing people into the road them getting hit by traffic seems a likely outcome.

What a dangerous weirdo.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Why Australian?


Everyone knows Americans and Australians are violent misogynists.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Everyone knows Americans and Australians are violent misogynists.


I've never met a nice South African. 
And that's not bloody surprising mun.


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I've got an idea; why don't we roll a bit of racism into this as well?



Tbf Spy, you did manage to worm your cyclist trolling in earlier.

Yeah we know it's a gag, just your joke, but with it you give up your call on others.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Ffs 

Cos that's the same


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I've got an idea; why don't we roll a bit of racism into this as well?


They didn't say aborigine. They said Australian


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> They didn't say aborigine. They said Australian


Fuck off, you twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've never met a nice South African.
> And that's not bloody surprising mun.



Blimey, flashback time.



Spoiler: Spitting Image


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

I reckon he's English.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Fuck off, you twat.


Don't like being corrected do you. 
Xenophobia was the word you sought. Not racism.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Don't like being corrected do you.
> Xenophobia was the word you sought. Not racism.


Fuck off. Others have dealt with you on this, you thick prat.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I reckon he's English.



"Fee-fi-fo-fum...he has the heavy calves of an Englishman"....
Yep...definitely....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Fuck off. Others have dealt with you on this, you thick prat.


I know long words are difficult for people like you but try it. Xenophobia. 

Using an incorrect shorter word because long words are hard for you really is no excuse. 

The X is pronounced like a Z by the way.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I know long words are difficult for people like you but try it. Xenophobia.
> 
> The X is pronounced like a Z.


Probably not the best thread to replay your insistence that the nazis weren't obsessed with biological and racial purity and so exempted non-religious jews from the holocaust.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

On the other hand ... the jogger could possibly just be an international man of misery..


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Probably not the best thread to replay your insistence that the nazis weren't obsessed with biological and racial purity and so exempted non-religious jews from the holocaust.


Not what I said in any thread ever. 

He was classing two whole countries as "races". American isn't a race. Australian isn't a race.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

I reckon his name is Tristan.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Why Australian?



I'm only basing that on vague recollections of Putney being about 90% Australian, Kiwi, and South African, not on any belief that Australians are more aggressive pavement users - but since they haven't managed to track the person down yet, it does seem like there's a good chance they might have moved overseas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Not what I said in any thread ever.
> 
> He was classing two whole countries as "races". American isn't a race. Australian isn't a race.


You are using a very narrow definition just to be a dick. The definition of racism has been broadened to ethnicity or shared ancestry and/or behaviour.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Not what I said in any thread ever.
> 
> He was classing two whole countries as "races". American isn't a race. Australian isn't a race.





Spymaster said:


> So the holocaust wasn't an example of racism?





Gromit said:


> It was religious persecution.



Uh-huh.

And that's enough of my time on this.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

I suspect he likes Coldplay.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I've got an idea; why don't we roll a bit of racism into this as well?



He's probably an Australian cyclist.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Isince they haven't managed to track the person down yet, it does seem like there's a good change they might have moved overseas.



I'm inclined to agree ... it is odd that the jogger hasnt been tracked yet. 
Is Putney a tourist area too? I'm afraid I know very little about London...
I thought he might have been a tourist or someone there for a short stay..


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely plays squash.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm loathe to say this but as an Irish person I feel I can......he has the "cosa beathaithe" (solid legs) of one of my fellow countrymen....


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or he's a cunt.


I've been randomly attacked by so many people in the past - unprovoked - that i have to think that some people just do this sort of thing. Maybe its a way of releasing pent up frustrations? I think it highly unlikely this woman had anything to do with whatever his problem was. But people do want to blame the victim as I know to my cost, and why I stopped telling people when nasty shit happened to me in the street.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)

ElizabethofYork said:


> He's probably an Australian cyclist.



...and a angry vegan.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been randomly attacked by so many people in the past - unprovoked - that i have to think that some people just do this sort of thing. Maybe its a way of releasing pent up frustrations? I think it highly unlikely this woman had anything to do with whatever his problem was. But people do want to blame the victim as I know to my cost, and why I stopped telling people when nasty shit happened to me in the street.



That's awful ..


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> ...and a angry vegan.


Nah, we're all too weak with all that quorn and moral superiority. It leaves me too weak to be a cyclist cunt never mind a jogger cunt.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 9, 2017)

i hope that on that jogging cunts morning run today he splooshed into many a dog egg.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

tonysingh said:


> i hope that on that jogging cunts morning run today he splooshed into many a dog egg.



I suspect his route will have changed....
But wherever he is, I hope he's constipated with fear.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> He was classing two whole countries as "races". American isn't a race. Australian isn't a race.


 You made a fool of yourself on another thread over this. Why do it again?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> You made a fool of yourself on another thread over this. Why do it again?


I was right there and I'm right here. You are the one foolishly making out australian is a race.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been randomly attacked by so many people in the past - unprovoked - that i have to think that some people just do this sort of thing. Maybe its a way of releasing pent up frustrations? I think it highly unlikely this woman had anything to do with whatever his problem was. But people do want to blame the victim as I know to my cost, and why I stopped telling people when nasty shit happened to me in the street.


Liked because you made a good point, i don't like that you've experienced violence in the street.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was right there and I'm right here. You are the one foolishly making out australian is a race.


no one is doing that. you just operate on a very narrow definition of racism. If you want facts, look at the legislation: "A racial group means a group of persons defined by reference to race, colour, nationality (including citizenship) or ethnic or national origins." 
Now fuck off back to your hole.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was right there and I'm right here. You are the one foolishly making out australian is a race.


ooh, is it any word with a ra_e in you like being a complete shit about?  Why you are allowed to continually post your bullshit is a mystery to me


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was right there and I'm right here. You are the one foolishly making out australian is a race.


Oh my god.

A 10 second Google, just for you:


> While the concepts of race and ethnicity are considered to be separate in contemporary social science, the two terms have a long history of equivalence in both popular usage and older social science literature. "Ethnicity" is often used in a sense close to one traditionally attributed to "race": the division of human groups based on qualities assumed to be essential or innate to the group (e.g. shared ancestry or shared behavior). Therefore, _racism_ and _racial discrimination_ are often used to describe discrimination on an ethnic or cultural basis, independent of whether these differences are described as racial.



Yours is an argument most often used by EDL/Britain First types, "I'm not racist. Muslims aren't a race".

Now fuck off.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> A 10 second Google, just for you:
> 
> ...


You trying to make out Australia is just one big ethnic group? Oh dear me /doublefacepalm


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Is this for real?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Is this for real?


Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Well I can't recall reading many of his posts but I'm aware that everyone thinks he's a fuckwit. Now I get it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Well I can't recall reading many of his posts but I'm aware that everyone thinks he's a fuckwit. Now I get it.


He's made a couple of half decent posts on the Stanley Edwards thread but nothing special. The remainder of his output is as this thread


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gotcha.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> You trying to make out Australia is just one big ethnic group? Oh dear me /doublefacepalm


Out of curiosity Gromit, what race do you consider yourself to be?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Out of curiosity Gromit, what race do you consider yourself to be?


Dunno, are the Under-The-Bridge-Dwellers defined by their religion or ethnicity?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Out of curiosity Gromit, what race do you consider yourself to be?


Welsh.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Welsh.


If Welsh is a race, then would not slurs about the Welsh be considered racist? In the same way as derogatory insinuations about Australians could be equally considered racist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Dunno, are the Under-The-Bridge-Dwellers defined by their religion or ethnicity?


Aren't trolls Norwegian?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> If Welsh is a race, then would not slurs about the Welsh be considered racist? In the same way as derogatory insinuations about Australians could be equally considered racist?


It's not a race. I was sarcastically making a point.

Underlined by the fact You are the weakest link host Anne Robinson has been accused of racism against the Welsh multiple times and cleared by the Broadcasting Standards Authority who have said Welsh is not a race so are fair game multiple times.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aren't trolls Norwegian?



Maybe Finnish. Lots of trolls in Kalevala.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> no one is doing that. you just operate on a very narrow definition of racism. If you want facts, look at the legislation*: "A racial group means a group of persons defined by reference to race, colour, nationality (including citizenship) or ethnic or national origins." *
> Now fuck off back to your hole.


can someone please C&P this definition of racial group from uk legislation for Gromit? He ignores people who challenge him with facts.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> It's not a race. I was taking the piss out of a serious point because I'm an attention seeking twat


cfy


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 9, 2017)

A pedestrian was knocked down by a moped gang riding along the pavement on London Bridge after police had earlier tried to stop them.

The three mopeds were travelling south on the bridge when they mounted the east pavement and hit the woman at about 00:40 BST.

City of London Police said they had tried to stop the group in Gracechurch Street but lost sight of them.

The woman was taken to hospital where she was treated for a leg injury. 

BBC.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> It's not a race. I was sarcastically making a point.
> 
> Underlined by the fact You are the weakest link host Anne Robinson has been accused of racism against the Welsh multiple times and cleared by the Broadcasting Standards Authority who have said Welsh is not a race so are fair game multiple times.


OK, so if your race is not Welsh, what is it?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> OK, so if your race is not Welsh, what is it?


It's irrelevant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> OK, so if your race is not Welsh, what is it?


mostly run one hopes


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 9, 2017)

From jogging to races.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> It's not a race. I was sarcastically making a point.
> 
> Underlined by the fact You are the weakest link host Anne Robinson has been accused of racism against the Welsh multiple times and cleared by the Broadcasting Standards Authority who have said Welsh is not a race so are fair game multiple times.


Plus the fact we aren't as precious as most people so don't take offence so easily! so its even more of a mute point!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> From jogging to races.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

1927 said:


> ... mute ...


 

Shame you and Gromit aren't.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2017)

Have they caught him yet?  

Not gromit, I mean the rage runner.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 9, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Have they caught him yet?
> 
> Not gromit, I mean the rage runner.




you know what they need to catch him? one of them police stinger thingies.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Have they caught him yet?
> 
> Not gromit, I mean the rage runner.


Who'd want to catch Gromit? I mean, then you'd *have* Gromit.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> ... then you'd *have* Gromit.


Is that like herpes?


----------



## Smangus (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll have to phone in sick one day and say I've got a "dose of the Gromits"


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Smangus said:


> I'll have to phone in sick one day and say I've got a "dose of the Gromits"


and the reply will come "your p45 is in the post"


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> That's awful ..


I've tried to work it out - maybe because I'm big and have autism I'm a bit of target - I always tried to keep myself to myself but seemed to have a knack of winding people up. Since transitioning though this pattern of events has ended. Been about 5 years since anyone punched me on the street, or pushed me into the traffic. So I'm doing well


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'm inclined to agree ... it is odd that the jogger hasnt been tracked yet.
> Is Putney a tourist area too? I'm afraid I know very little about London...
> I thought he might have been a tourist or someone there for a short stay..



Could be down to the fact that the CCTV images are shit and it could plausibly be one of several million people.  If they'd bothered publicising this within a few weeks of the incident they might just have got hold of better CCTV from elsewhere, but given most cameras overwrite after a certain time (typically 30 days) then little chance of this now. I suspect this is just shit slow coppers not really doing anything about it in a hurry, as we've seen before.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

I think butchersapron 's suggestion, about investigating Strava and other apps to find out who runs that route regularly, is one worthy of exploration.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 9, 2017)

I was walking though Brixton once, minding my own business and going about my lunch foraging, when a passing man (total stranger) carrying a long piece of 2"x4" wood just whacked me on the head with it.  He, then, continued on his way.

I was dumbstruck and flabbergasted (though not really hurt) and a caring crowd gathered round me.  I saw the man look back just once then continue on his way with his plank....

I still haven't a clue what that was about.  I just reckoned it was sort of what you occasionally expect in Brixton....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been punched and knocked to the floor for no reason whilst walking down the street (I was about 18 - I think it probably happens to most males before they get to adulthood) and a female friend of mine experienced being spat in the face whilst walking down the street. People can be random cunts who like intimidating and assaulting vulnerable strangers


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been punched and knocked to the floor for no reason whilst walking down the street (I was about 18 - I think it probably happens to most males before they get to adulthood) and a female friend of mine experienced being spat in the face whilst walking down the street. People can be random cunts who like intimidating and assaulting vulnerable strangers


how did they know you were vulnerable?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> how did they know you were vulnerable?


i dunno. i had specs on and they were bigger than me.
Thugs tend to sense these things for some reason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i dunno. i had specs on and they were bigger than me.
> Thugs tend to sense these things for some reason.


i'd take 'vulnerable' to mean learning difficulties or similar, like when you hear of 'vulnerable adults' on the news. not simply that they were bigger than you and you were wearing spectacles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd take 'vulnerable' to mean learning difficulties or similar, like when you hear of 'vulnerable adults' on the news. not simply that they were bigger than you and you were wearing spectacles.


bully for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> bully for you


i doubt there was "no reason"


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i doubt there was "no reason"


bully for you and your doubt


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been punched and knocked to the floor for no reason whilst walking down the street (I was about 18 - *I think it probably happens to most males before they get to adulthood*) and a female friend of mine experienced being spat in the face whilst walking down the street. People can be random cunts who like intimidating and assaulting vulnerable strangers


Do you really think it's normal? It never happened to me, nor, to the best of my knowledge, anyone I know.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i doubt there was "no reason"


Nice victim blaming there. 

I get pushed and knocked over a lot. Sometimes it's because people expect women to move out of the way and I can't move fast enough and sometimes it's deliberate. I do walk slowly, which can be annoying, but you can tell it's because of disability. Some people are just cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Nice victim blaming there.


no victim blaming. i chose my words carefully. i did not suggest that there was provocation: but i imagine there was a reason behind what happened to orang utan in the same way there was a reason behind what happened to the woman in the incident under discussion. unless you're suggesting that people lash out without any thought beforehand. 





> I get pushed and knocked over a lot. Sometimes it's because people expect women to move out of the way and I can't move fast enough and sometimes it's deliberate. I do walk slowly, which can be annoying, but you can tell it's because of disability. Some people are just cunts.


yes, some people are cunts. you illustrate my point that some people do things for reasons you or i find abhorrent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you really think it's normal? It never happened to me, nor, to the best of my knowledge, anyone I know.


It did in the environment I grew up in. Most lads were beaten up/robbed/mugged at some point in their teen years. I was knocked down once and mugged once.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2017)

Sirena said:


> I was walking though Brixton once, minding my own business and going about my lunch foraging, when a passing man (total stranger) carrying a long piece of 2"x4" wood just whacked me on the head with it.  He, then, continued on his way.



How did he manage to whack you on the head with such a tiny piece of wood?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> no victim blaming. i chose my words carefully. i did not suggest that there was provocation: but i imagine there was a reason behind what happened to orang utan in the same way there was a reason behind what happened to the woman in the incident under discussion. unless you're suggesting that people lash out without any thought beforehand.


i think sometimes people do. They have a violent impulse and they lash out. Sometimes a group of lads go round looking for trouble of course, but I think sometimes it's just a spontaneous lack of control of a violent impulse.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you really think it's normal? It never happened to me, nor, to the best of my knowledge, anyone I know.



Never happened to me either.

One bloke in the old dole house in Brixton once showed me his fist and told me it could kill me with one punch. I replied, "That's nice." and mooched on.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've tried to work it out - maybe because I'm big and have autism I'm a bit of target - I always tried to keep myself to myself but seemed to have a knack of winding people up. Since transitioning though this pattern of events has ended. Been about 5 years since anyone punched me on the street, or pushed me into the traffic. So I'm doing well



Bloody hell, that's shocking in several ways.  The fact that you think you're doing well because you haven't been randomly attacked for 5 years!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i think sometimes people do. They have a violent impulse and they lash out. Sometimes a group of lads go round looking for trouble of course, but I think sometimes it's just a spontaneous lack of control of a violent impulse.


i disagree. people who have looked into this (for example the us marine corps combat hunter program) have found that there are signs given off before any violence, if you know what to look for. i'd recommend 'left of bang' by patrick van horne and jason riley

Interview with Marine Captain Patrick Van Horne, Author of "Left Of Bang" - FG


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It did in the environment I grew up in. Most lads were beaten up/robbed/mugged at some point in their teen years. I was knocked down once and mugged once.


yeh lots of people get attacked or mugged in their teenage years. but i wouldn't say it was ever without reason: though it might be without provocation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

whatever, when you're lying on the floor in pain and shock, it certainly seems to be without reason


----------



## lefteri (Aug 9, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you really think it's normal? It never happened to me, nor, to the best of my knowledge, anyone I know.


Yeah happened to me at that age a couple of times - luckily I swerved the punch both times.  Both times were the night of an England loss at football


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> whatever, when you're lying on the floor in pain and shock, it certainly seems to be without reason


if it seems like that it's because you've missed the signs which have led up to contact with pavement. no one goes from 0 to smacking someone in the face without passing a number of intermediate steps, among which could be who do i smack, will they hit me back, will other people intervene on their behalf. while it may appear there is no reason while you pick yourself off the floor, they will have given off some signs of impending violence before any actual contact occurred.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It did in the environment I grew up in. Most lads were beaten up/robbed/mugged at some point in their teen years. I was knocked down once and mugged once.


A mugging or robbery is different to some random cunt just walking up and lamping you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

sealion said:


> A mugging or robbery is different to some random cunt just walking up and lamping you.


not sure what point you're making here. they all happen.


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Never happened to me either.
> 
> One bloke in the old dole house in Brixton once showed me his fist and told me it could kill me with one punch. I replied, "That's nice." and mooched on.



Puts the onus back on the bully.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> if it seems like that it's because you've missed the signs which have led up to contact with pavement. no one goes from 0 to smacking someone in the face without passing a number of intermediate steps, among which could be who do i smack, will they hit me back, will other people intervene on their behalf. while it may appear there is no reason while you pick yourself off the floor, they will have given off some signs of impending violence before any actual contact occurred.


not if you're walking down the street minding your own business. did the jogger give off any signs?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> not if you're walking down the street minding your own business. did the jogger give off any signs?


yes. 

next.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yes.
> 
> next.


He didn't, he just lurched at her.
When I was hit, a fist just came out of nowhere. I hadn't even seen the lads until I was on the floor and they were sauntering off laughing. I didn't even know which one of them had hit me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> He didn't, he just lurched at her.
> When I was hit, a fist just came out of nowhere. I hadn't even seen the lads until I was on the floor and they were sauntering off laughing. I didn't even know which one of them had hit me.


you're saying "there are no signs because i saw no signs on the couple of seconds of video". that's different from "there were no signs", signs which might not have appeared on the video due to them being things such as a change of pace, a shift in his breathing or him staring at the woman for some seconds before hitting her. FOR YOU the fist came out of nowhere, but if you'd known what to look for and been paying attention then you might well have been able to anticipate and forestall the assault on you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you're saying "there are no signs because i saw no signs on the couple of seconds of video". that's different from "there were no signs", signs which might not have appeared on the video due to them being things such as a change of pace, a shift in his breathing or him staring at the woman for some seconds before hitting her. FOR YOU the fist came out of nowhere, but if you'd known what to look for and been paying attention then you might well have been able to anticipate and forestall the assault on you.


you really like picking on the tiniest things to argue about. it's not helpful.
and i really don't appreciate your implication that I should have been paying more attention. fuck you. this is real life. not just a case for "fun" one-upmanship. just stop it.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you really like picking on the tiniest things to argue about. it's not helpful.


Welcome to Urban, you must be new here.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> if it seems like that it's because you've missed the signs which have led up to contact with pavement. no one goes from 0 to smacking someone in the face without passing a number of intermediate steps, among which could be who do i smack, will they hit me back, will other people intervene on their behalf. while it may appear there is no reason while you pick yourself off the floor, they will have given off some signs of impending violence before any actual contact occurred.


You know this is victim blaming again right? Or are you going to claim you're busy being pedantic about the difference between without reason and without provocation? That wouldn't make you look any better you know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> You know this is victim blaming again right? Or are you going to claim you're busy being pedantic about the difference between without reason and without provocation? That wouldn't make you look any better you know.


let me explain why i don't think it is victim blaming and then, if you disagree, please let me know why.

i have been in situations where i have been assaulted for no reason obvious to me. the cause of my assault was on at least one occasion what i represented to my assailant - a goth in his area, as i found out subsequently. i offered no provocation, but there was nonetheless a reason, however stupid it might appear to you or me.

prior to this incident, as prior to an occasion on which i was mugged in kentish town, there were a number of intermediate steps some of which i noticed but whose significance evaded me until too late.

it is the existence of a) there being a cause, however obscure to the victim and b) a number of prior signs to which i am drawing attention. it is not saying "you brought this on yourself" or "you could have avoided this but didn't" to say what i've said, when i haven't said either. if i point out now that there prior to violent incidents stages which you can look out for, that's not to say anything about how people have behaved in the past.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> and i really don't appreciate your implication that I should have been paying more attention. fuck you. this is real life. not just a case for "fun" one-upmanship. just stop it.


i did not intend that implication to be there and regret that it appeared as such to you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i did not intend that implication to be there and regret that it appeared as such to you.


it's not just to me, it's to everyone. never have i encountered someone with such lack of self-awareness about how they appear online and about the usefulness of their annoying questioning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Never happened to me either.
> 
> One bloke in the old dole house in Brixton once showed me his fist and told me it could kill me with one punch. I replied, *"That's nice."* and mooched on.



I hope you said "That's nice" in Mrs Brown's voice.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope you said "That's nice" in Mrs Brown's voice.



tbf I was coming up on a pill at the time, so no real idea, I just get all wasted and lovely, some people get all macho-arsey, I guess.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not just to me, it's to everyone. never have i encountered someone with such lack of self-awareness about how they appear online and about the usefulness of their annoying questioning.


good.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not just to me, it's to everyone. never have i encountered someone with such lack of self-awareness about how they appear online and about the usefulness of their annoying questioning.


The irony is suffocating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> The irony is suffocating.


pardon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> pardon?


i think he's suggesting that you could be accused of a lack of self-awareness in how you come across.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he's suggesting that you could be accused of a lack of self-awareness in how you come across.


i'm very aware of how i come across to some people. nothing like pickman's though


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm very aware of how i come across to some people. nothing like pickman's though


I'm probably not alone in reading that as you saying that how you come across to people is all about how *they* perceive it, and nothing to do with how *you* are.

FWIW, Casual Observer's comment mirrored exactly my thoughts: you do quite frequently hold others to a standard of behaviour you pointedly exempt yourself from.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm very aware of how i come across to some people. nothing like pickman's though


oh fuck off.

you're the only person to bring this up, and if it was in any way general i'd expect to see a couple of other people joining you in raising it.

you've done the same thing to other people, e.g. andysays


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Now, where did I put that popcorn?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Now, where did I put that popcorn?


I hope they find that bloke, if only to haul the thread back on-topic


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I hope they find that bloke, if only to haul the thread back on-topic


Hi, you must be new to Urban.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you're saying "there are no signs because i saw no signs on the couple of seconds of video". that's different from "there were no signs", signs which might not have appeared on the video due to them being things such as a change of pace, a shift in his breathing or him staring at the woman for some seconds before hitting her. FOR YOU the fist came out of nowhere, but if you'd known what to look for and been paying attention then you might well have been able to anticipate and forestall the assault on you.



This is bullshit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Hi, you must be new to Urban.


one thing Orang Utan and i will almost certainly agree on is your superfluity to the site.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This is bullshit.


i would respect your opinion more if you said why you thought so.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i would respect your opinion more if you said why you thought so.



This 'If you'd known what to look for' bollocks, and '(if you'd been) paying attention then you might anticipate and forestall the assault on you' nonsense.

Do you think people walk along Putney Bridge looking out for signs that people might assault them, and that somehow people have all had some kind of training that enables them to read when some random might attack them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

We should all be ninjas with catlike reflexes


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

As for noticing early signs - that could be one of my problems. As I'm autistic with a level of face blindness, and I appear not all that good at picking up on what might seem to others to be obvious signs, I probably ran headlong into many, many dangerous situations. In my younger days I was often told about so and so who was intent on killing/ maiming me and I'd been completely oblivious. It rarely actually came to violence because i think most blokes thought twice about whether they'd be able to take me. Though i consider myself lucky i never got bottled or knifed tbh. But i think when i became grey haired and middle aged that stopped being a defence - i couldn't bluff my way out of trouble any more and it was always younger blokes who attacked me (on one occasion it was a woman). Taking myself out of the running entirely now seems to have protected me so far, until i meet a violent misogynist (past the stage now where i get read by transphobes, thank god). Also I don't go out so much any more and i tend to just avoid men when i'm out by myself - plus big boyfriend when i'm not out by myself


----------



## Numbers (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This is bullshit.





Nanker Phelge said:


> This 'If you'd known what to look for' bollocks, and '(if you'd been) paying attention then you might anticipate and forestall the assault on you' nonsense.
> 
> Do you think people walk along Putney Bridge looking out for signs that people might assault them, and that somehow people have all had some kind of training that enables them to read when some random might attack them?


100% agree with both of these.

For many years I knew of a lot of violence, I've hit people who were half expecting it and prepared for it, but they didn't see it coming and I've been hit half expecting it and prepared for it, but didn't see it coming,


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe I do have a tendency to 'sense' impending violence and the potential for violence, and do spend my life walking with that, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone, because the way you develop those instincts are not good, and people shouldn't have to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This 'If you'd known what to look for' bollocks, and '(if you'd been) paying attention then you might anticipate and forestall the assault on you' nonsense.
> 
> Do you think people walk along Putney Bridge looking out for signs that people might assault them, and that somehow people have all had some kind of training that enables them to read when some random might attack them?


no, and no. the section of my post you quote was in any case to ou.

but this is not to say that people shouldn't be alert while out. not the ninjas with catlike relexes ou talks about, but aware of signals of when something's out of the ordinary.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> but this is not to say that people shouldn't be alert while out.



So it is the victims fault for not seeing these 'signs' you talk of?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

....that we are all supposed to know what to look for.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So it is the victims fault for not seeing these 'signs' you talk of?


oh i love it when you pick a fight


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

scifisam said:


> You know this is victim blaming again right? Or are you going to claim you're busy being pedantic about the difference between without reason and without provocation? That wouldn't make you look any better you know.


and also pays no regard to those of us who through whatever condition we might have, would not be able to necessarily recognise the signs anyway - or have the ability to be that aware of people around us - sensory overload puts paid to that in my case - usually its just enough to get from a to b without accidentally stumbling into fast moving traffic or safely navigating through crowds of people.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> oh i love it when you pick a fight



Ok


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Maybe Finnish. Lots of trolls in Kalevala.



I LOVE the Kalevala !!!!!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've tried to work it out - maybe because I'm big and have autism I'm a bit of target - I always tried to keep myself to myself but seemed to have a knack of winding people up. Since transitioning though this pattern of events has ended. Been about 5 years since anyone punched me on the street, or pushed me into the traffic. So I'm doing well




((((AuntiStella ))))


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you really think it's normal? It never happened to me, nor, to the best of my knowledge, anyone I know.



Yes .....  but you're a big Mancunian


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So it is the victims fault for not seeing these 'signs' you talk of?


yeh. i'd just agreed with you in the questions you asked and made a fairly anodyne comment about being alert for things out of the ordinary - nothing i thought controversial, but if you'd like to go down this avenue i'm happy to follow your lead.


----------



## andysays (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not just to me, it's to everyone. *never have i encountered someone with such lack of self-awareness about how they appear online* and about the usefulness of their annoying questioning.



Proper fucking LOL


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. i'd just agreed with you in the questions you asked and made a fairly anodyne comment about being alert for things out of the ordinary - nothing i thought controversial, but if you'd like to go down this avenue i'm happy to follow your lead.



You quoted a question. Do you have an answer?


----------



## andysays (Aug 9, 2017)

And to deal with the point which I think Pickman's model is making here and some of the flack he getting, I don't think he's saying this woman who was assaulted (or anyone else) should or even could have been more aware of any particular signs leading up to the assault and might therefore have avoided it, rather he's saying that the apparant absence of any signs, provocation or reason from the victim and/or observer's POV is not the same thing as a total absence of any reason at all, but that the reason is internal the the attacker.

PM can be an annoying pedantic prick at times (sorry PM, but it's true) but he isn't a heartless victim-blaming cunt, at least I've never seen evidence of such behaviour, and there is actually a valid point to his distinguishing between outwards signs which an attacker might or might not have given off and a reason behind an attack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You quoted a question. Do you have an answer?


I have answered your question earlier in the thread.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

I reckon I've got a pretty decent sixth sense for when things are going to kick off, which has helped me a few times - to behave differently, warn others, leave, or get my self-defence in early.  But there's still occasions when it comes out of nowhere, or, even, when knowing it's coming still doesn't mean it can be avoided.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> I reckon I've got a pretty decent sixth sense for when things are going to kick off, which has helped me a few times - to behave differently, warn others, leave, or get my self-defence in early.  But there's still occasions when it comes out of nowhere, or, even, when knowing it's coming still doesn't mean it can be avoided.


My karate instructor taught me that violence doesn't generally come from nowhere. It escalates first. 

Except with mental cases. They can explode from nowhere. 
Jogger is obviously either psychotic or a sociopath or already really wound up about something in his life.


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing so that she'll know not to be scared because I'm obviously a woman (who can't sing).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing so that she'll know not to be scared because I'm obviously a woman (who can't sing).


what if they are alarmed by your singing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing so that she'll know not to be scared because I'm obviously a woman (who can't sing).


I'm sure I'm not alone in doing the crossing too (not the singing ) at night


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing so that she'll know not to be scared because I'm obviously a woman (who can't sing).



That's not odd at all, I'll often cross the road to avoid a woman feeling uncomfortable with my presence behind her, it's just considerate.


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Singing is rare but did do that the other night, usually I just cross the road. 
Happy to see other people do that too.


----------



## innit (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> if it seems like that it's because you've missed the signs which have led up to contact with pavement. no one goes from 0 to smacking someone in the face without passing a number of intermediate steps, among which could be who do i smack, will they hit me back, will other people intervene on their behalf. while it may appear there is no reason while you pick yourself off the floor, they will have given off some signs of impending violence before any actual contact occurred.


I don't agree at all. I was pushed to the floor on Oxford Street about 4 or so years ago by a guy who appeared to have taken no notice of me at all until the moment his arm came out. He didn't have to swerve to avoid me or my friends, we had no impact on his evening whatsoever. I was mid 30s, female, with a mixed group who'd been in a bar but weren't drunk. I don't think there was any reason at all for him to push me except for kicks and I don't think there were any signs he planned to do it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

innit said:


> I don't agree at all. I was pushed to the floor on Oxford Street about 4 or so years ago by a guy who appeared to have taken no notice of me at all until the moment his arm came out. He didn't have to swerve to avoid me or my friends, we had no impact on his evening whatsoever. I was mid 30s, female, with a mixed group who'd been in a bar but weren't drunk. I don't think there was any reason at all for him to push me except for kicks and I don't think there were any signs he planned to do it.


Yeh. I suggest you look at the book I mentioned earlier in the thread, left of bang. Until I read it I didn't think much happened before bang and it was a surprise to find out how in retrospect there had been signs I hadn't recognised on those occasions I'd been hit.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

innit said:


> I don't agree at all. I was pushed to the floor on Oxford Street about 4 or so years ago by a guy who appeared to have taken no notice of me at all until the moment his arm came out. He didn't have to swerve to avoid me or my friends, we had no impact on his evening whatsoever. I was mid 30s, female, with a mixed group who'd been in a bar but weren't drunk. I don't think there was any reason at all for him to push me except for kicks and I don't think there were any signs he planned to do it.


Some people are just dicks. 
There was a muscle bound idiot at Glastonbury who I think had taken some substances. 

He pushed this woman I had met whilst her husband (and brother in law) had gone to the bar. He looked at me as if to say hey how hillarous am i?
I gave him a disapproving glare. 
15 mins later he kicked a girl in the ass to push her over (she didn't fall or look around).
He gave me the same look again. 
I said "Dude! Don't be a dick".

He moved away. 
I told the husbands when they returned and they kept an eye out too. 

Thought about telling security about him but he and his mates were well gone when security made a stroll past us.


----------



## keybored (Aug 9, 2017)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing so that she'll know not to be scared because I'm obviously a woman (who can't sing).


If I sang it might become not at all obvious I'm a woman.

But, yeah, was really sensitive to this before i regenerated and now I've noticed that when walking near lone women at night they often seem to visibly relax once they realise that it's another woman walking along behind them, as do I.

I've also noticed that I have a lot more women coming to me to ask directions, or bus/ train stuff, late at night than i used to. I must look both harmless and informative.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

keybored said:


> Cool story bro.


Well the point was drugs. 
Some people on drugs are dicks.

ETA: Especially coke users, but I couldn't say if it's Coke that makes them dicks or that dicks are especially attracted to coke.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm so over-aware of this stuff that I do weird behaviour sometimes, like if I'm walking down the street behind a woman who'se alone at night I cross the road or start singing your gonna get your head kicked in tonight


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, will stick to sinister whilsting in minor key.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Ok, will stick to sinister whilsting in minor key.


Tried "I've got you under my skin" followed by "It rubs the lotion" speech from silence of the lambs?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Ok, will stick to sinister whilsting in minor key.


It's more concerning if you hear someone whistling a jolly tune. D'ye ken John Peel can be a very nasty thing to hear.


----------



## bemused (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Jogger is obviously either psychotic or a sociopath or already really wound up about something in his life.



Undoubtedly he's a fuckwit, but it is possible he didn't realize to force he was going to hit her with and believed it was a nudge out of the way.  Even so, that would still makes him guilty of astounding arrogance and a stratospheric level of shitlordary.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

keybored said:


> Cool story bro.


I was going to let this slide but then thought about it and no it *is* a cool story. 

It's cool because I bet you and everyone who liked your post wouldn't have done a fucking thing. 

Oh you might have written about your outrage once you had time and internet access. Whined on a blog. 

You wouldn't have stood up and been counted. 

I told a muscle bound bully not to be a dick and was fully prepared to fight him and his three friends on my own if I had to. 

What would you have done other than making tutting noises once you were sure he couldn't see or hear you doing so?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

It's not a cool story, just yet another made up one from Billy Bullshit.
No-one in their right mind would leave their wife alone with Gromit


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was going to let this slide but then thought about it and no it *is* a cool story.
> 
> It's cool because I bet you and everyone who liked your post wouldn't have done a fucking thing.
> 
> ...


Load of old bollocks. 

Shut up.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not a cool story, just yet another made up one from Billy Bullshit.
> No-one in their right mind would leave their wife alone with Gromit


I've spotted your ignored post and decided to view it as I suspected you'd post exactly what you have.

Are you prepared to put cold hard cash against that statement?

A £1k bet.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've spotted your ignored post and decided to view it as I suspected you'd post exactly what you have.
> 
> Are you prepared to put cold hard cash against that statement?
> 
> A £1k bet.


The wife bit or the made up bit or both?


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

How would you prove it if this bet was taken?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> How would you prove it if this bet was taken?


Yeh not sure Ladbroke etc would entertain it on that point alone


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> How would you prove it if this bet was taken?


I Facebooked one of the husbands. 
Him, his brother in law and their two wives could testify to it taking place exactly as I stated.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I Facebooked one of the husbands.
> Him, his brother in law and their two wives could testify to it taking place exactly as I stated.



Sworn affidavits?


----------



## snadge (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I Facebooked one of the husbands.
> Him, his brother in law and their two wives could testify to it taking place exactly as I stated.




For a cut of the 1k I bet.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I Facebooked one of the husbands.
> Him, his brother in law and their two wives could testify to it taking place exactly as I stated.


How do we know they're not as bullshitty as you?


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

Or that they are real? Or ever that they would support your claims?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank fuck I've found my popcorn.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

snadge said:


> For a cut of the 1k I bet.


After I looked after them? The fuckers should do it for free. 

Anyway I got to be up at 03:00 for Boomtown tomorrow. Time for bed.


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

£1k is a lot. This is your honour we're talking about gromit. Why not take a bet for £5 to clear your name?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was going to let this slide but then thought about it and no it *is* a cool story.
> 
> It's cool because I bet you and everyone who liked your post wouldn't have done a fucking thing.
> 
> ...


The thing is that over the years you have strained people's credulity beyond breaking point


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> £1k is a lot. This is your honour we're talking about gromit. Why not take a bet for £5 to clear your name?


Oh yeah imagine the discussion, can you and your family talk to a stranger off the internet so I can win a fiver? I know I only met you for a couple of hours on the Sunday night but go on. 

For a grand it seems a lot less weird.

Plus for a fiver OU would do it just for the giggles. I want him to truly suffer for his continued attacks on my honesty.

p.s. Does anyone know how Escrow works re a bet? Can it be done?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't want his money


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Oh yeah imagine the discussion, can you and your family talk to a stranger off the internet so I can win a fiver? I know I only met you for a couple of hours on the Sunday night but go on.
> 
> For a grand it seems a lot less weird.


I doubt you could seem any less weird to your 'mates'


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't want his money


You want his love?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> You want his love?


eugh


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> You want his love?


Just what I was thinking


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> eugh


Didn't you listen to transvision vamp back in the day?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Didn't you listen to transvision vamp back in the day?


of course


----------



## keybored (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was going to let this slide but then thought about it and no it *is* a cool story.
> 
> It's cool because I bet you and everyone who liked your post wouldn't have done a fucking thing.
> 
> ...


Riveting tale, chap.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I told a muscle bound bully not to be a dick and was fully prepared to fight him and his three friends on my own if I had to.



Where did these 3 friends appear from in your story.

Are they getting  a cut of the 1k?

Did they put you up to this?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I was going to let this slide but then thought about it and no it *is* a cool story.
> 
> It's cool because I bet you and everyone who liked your post wouldn't have done a fucking thing.
> 
> ...


A stirring epistle, brother.


----------



## rekil (Aug 9, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Out of curiosity Gromit, what race do you consider yourself to be?


Disg-race.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've spotted your ignored post and decided to view it as I suspected you'd post exactly what you have.
> 
> Are you prepared to put cold hard cash against that statement?
> 
> A £1k bet.


When I said I'd give a tenner to the server fund earlier on in the thread, I didn't know what financial generosity I'd let loose.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Some people are just dicks.
> There was a muscle bound idiot at Glastonbury who I think had taken some substances.
> 
> He pushed this woman I had met whilst her husband (and brother in law) had gone to the bar. He looked at me as if to say hey how hillarous am i?
> ...


The bit about alerting the husbands is a nice touch.  Did you 'take them aside' to avoid distressing the ladies further?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The bit about alerting the husbands is a nice touch.  Did you 'take them aside' to avoid distressing the ladies further?


He's a proper white knight, is our Gromit.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


>



More carry on cowboy


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


>



What did you do in the war daddy

Still nobody wants to take him up on the bet


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

I know you shouldn't reveal the contents of PMs, but I just had one asking if I could say I'd been at Glastonbury this year and that I'd witnessed some kind of 'incident' - and that there might be 'in the region of £20' in it for me. Very confusing!


----------



## Mation (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> no victim blaming. i chose my words carefully. i did not suggest that there was provocation: but i imagine there was a reason behind what happened to orang utan in the same way there was a reason behind what happened to the woman in the incident under discussion. unless you're suggesting that people lash out without any thought beforehand. yes, some people are cunts. you illustrate my point that some people do things for reasons you or i find abhorrent.


That's really weasly of you. Please can you not just ignore OU? It's incredibly tiresome and mean. You always come off looking bad. It detracts from whatever is being discussed. It seems completely at odds with the part of you that is actually very kind. Please please please. Stop it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Where did these 3 friends appear from in your story.


Read it again. He and his mates. I'd already mentioned them in passing.


----------



## keybored (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Mation said:


> That's really weasly of you. Please can you not just ignore OU? It's incredibly tiresome and mean. You always come off looking bad. It detracts from whatever is being discussed. It seems completely at odds with the part of you that is actually very kind. Please please please. Stop it.


This post has intrigued me could you point me in the direction of the poster being "very kind" as opposed to kind if you can manage it


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Read it again. He and his mates. I'd already mentioned them in passing.


Still no takers for the money


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The bit about alerting the husbands is a nice touch.  Did you 'take them aside' to avoid distressing the ladies further?


That's my favourite bit of the heroic story too. Because imagine if Gromit hadn't been there ready to inform their husbands of what had just happened to them.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> That's my favourite bit of the heroic story too. Because imagine if Gromit hadn't been there ready to inform their husbands of what had just happened to them.


I really don't understand why I wouldn't say watch out for that prick over there, he was hassling your wife?!!
You wouldn't want a heads up about someone you love getting hassled Bimble?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> That's my favourite bit of the heroic story too. Because imagine if Gromit hadn't been there ready to inform their husbands of what had just happened to them.


Sounds like some kind of 70s sitcom: _Cynthia and Daphne were 'bothered' by a local thug when Gerald and Tom were away at the bar of the village pub. Hurriedly they decide to keep this to themselves as they 'don't want any trouble'. Later on Gerald overhears the leering wretch saying something 'very forward' about Daphne and gives him a right cross. After the police are called, Daphne has to finally explain what happened and Gerald says 'oh, I love you, you silly sausage' whilst playfully touching the end of her nose._


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Sounds like some kind of 70s sitcom: _Cynthia and Daphne were 'bothered' by a local thug when Gerald and Tom were away at the bar of the village pub. Hurriedly they decide to keep this to themselves as they 'don't want any trouble'. Later on Gerald overhears the leering wretch saying something 'very forward' about Daphne and gives him a right cross. After the police are called, Daphne has to finally explain what happened and Gerald says 'oh, I love you, you silly sausage' whilst playfully touching the end of her nose._


Love the fact you are all making up your own behaviours when you weren't even there. 

The women told them too, when they were in range, the men came to me first to hand me my beer.

Do you all need a minute by minute PowerPoint of where everyone was stood and a transcript of every word uttered.


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I really don't understand why I wouldn't say watch out for that prick over there, he was hassling your wife?!!
> You wouldn't want a heads up about someone you love getting hassled Bimble?


Go to bed Gromit . If someone kicked me I think I'd be able to inform my friend/partner about it without your gallant intervention, that's all.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Love the fact you are all making up your own behaviours when you weren't even there.
> 
> The women told them too, when they were in range, the men came to me first to hand me my beer.


What! They didn't hand the drinks to the ladies first!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Go to bed Gromit . If someone kicked me I think I'd be able to inform my friend/partner about it without your gallant intervention, that's all.


Answer the question. 
Would you want to be told?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> What! They didn't hand the drinks to the ladies first!


What drinks?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> What drinks?


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Answer the question.
> Would you want to be told?


Given the choice I'd prefer to hear it from my wife . But unlike others here I do think that you totally believe the story you're telling, of your heroic encounter.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Given the choice I'd prefer to hear it from my wife . But unlike others here I do think that you totally believe the story you're telling, of your heroic encounter.


Are you then saying that it didn't happen, there is a grand on the table


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

Show me the money.
Nah, I actually do believe that Gromit said "dude, don't be a dick" to some loon at a festival once. Whether or not this is a heroic tale worth pages I'm less convinced about.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Shall I take that as a no, don't know or confused


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

I do not know why this thread is not lined up with people trying to take money from Gromit


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2017)

alan_ said:


> I do not know why this thread is not lined up with people trying to take money from Gromit


Because when someone says "betcha a grand" to a bunch of total strangers, the "bullshit" flag goes up and stays up?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

alan_ said:


> Shall I take that as a no, don't know or confused


It's the day crowdfunding finally comes into its own.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Because when someone says "betcha a grand" to a bunch of total strangers, the "bullshit" flag goes up and stays up?


Also, it's impossible to prove either way.
But of course, everyone just _knows_ it's bullshit


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 9, 2017)

This thread encapsulates all that is Urban to me.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, it's impossible to prove either way.
> But of course, everyone just _knows_ it's bullshit


Pah, papers have been served, Judge Judy awaits!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> This thread encapsulates all that is Urban to me.


All I'm getting from this thread is that warning a guy off who is harassing women half his size is chauvinistic and so I shouldn't do it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Because when someone says "betcha a grand" to a bunch of total strangers, the "bullshit" flag goes up and stays up?


No just to OU. Not to a bunch of strangers. 

He's the one whose convictions I want to challenge seeing as he's so convinced all the time I'm bullshitting when he has no evidence to back that up (and I do have evidence that I'm not).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> No just to OU. Not to a bunch of strangers.
> 
> He's the one whose convictions I want to challenge seeing as he's so convinced all the time I'm bullshitting when he has no evidence to back that up (and I do have evidence that I'm not).


I'm not the only one who thinks you're incapable of sincerity and that you're a fantasist, a creep and a failed troll.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, it's impossible to prove either way.
> But of course, everyone just _knows_ it's bullshit


Well it is certainly difficult to prove, but perhaps there might just have been a few seconds film in all the millions of feet of film footage available and it shows the required incident, I would have put up a grand. As it happens, even though everyone shouts bullshit, no one has put their money where their mouth is


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

alan_ said:


> Well it is certainly difficult to prove, but perhaps there might just have been a few seconds film in all the millions of feet of film footage available and it shows the required incident, I would have put up a grand. As it happens, even though everyone shouts bullshit, no one has put their money where their mouth is


Not many people have a grand to put on the table.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> All I'm getting from this thread is that warning a guy off who is harassing women half his size is chauvinistic and so I shouldn't do it.



Well, that's not _quite_ how you told it before is it:



> Some people are just dicks.
> There was a muscle bound idiot at Glastonbury who I think had taken some substances.
> 
> He pushed this woman I had met whilst her husband (and brother in law) had gone to the bar. He looked at me as if to say hey how hillarous am i?
> ...


 i.e. you said nothing the first time - and only on the second attack did you say 'Dude, don't be a dick'.  Only later do we hear about you being 'prepared to fight all 4 of them'.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

Gromit said:


> No just to OU. Not to a bunch of strangers.
> 
> He's the one whose convictions I want to challenge seeing as he's so convinced all the time I'm bullshitting when he has no evidence to back that up (and I do have evidence that I'm not).



Post the evidence, then.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Not many people have a grand to put on the table.


And nor do I
You can usually go all in to reflect the amount that you would be willing to wager on said event


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

He can have a penny


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> Post the evidence, then.


Now you are just being a silly. Have you played cards before. You put the money up, then call


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

Nobody is going to make that ridiculous bet.  Not least of all becasue it'd be impossibe to prove either way, and there's a lot of scope for cheating  But, since he seems upset that people think him a bullshitter, he could easily counter that by posting the evidence he claims he can adduce, here now.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Well, that's not _quite_ how you told it before is it:
> 
> i.e. you said nothing the first time - and only on the second attack did you say 'Dude, don't be a dick'.  Only later do we hear about you being 'prepared to fight all 4 of them'.


By the way, fwiw, I'm not in favour of macho displays when it comes to domestic violence, random attacks like this or indeed any kind of situation where someone is being harassed.  Macho displays don't necessarily help victims, particularly in the case of dv, and so being there, expressing disapproval, supporting victims is the probably the best way - which you did in saying 'Dude, don't be a dick'.  Maybe getting security and trying to get the cunt slung out would have been the best way forward, but I don't think you did anything wrong.*  It's just painting yourself as the nija, taking on 4 of 'em, kind of feller where you lose my sympathy.

* assuming it went down as described.


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> if it seems like that it's because you've missed the signs which have led up to contact with pavement. no one goes from 0 to smacking someone in the face without passing a number of intermediate steps, among which could be who do i smack, will they hit me back, will other people intervene on their behalf. while it may appear there is no reason while you pick yourself off the floor, they will have given off some signs of impending violence before any actual contact occurred.



I'd disagree strongly with that . Have to agree with ou on that one . I've seen and heard of plenty of instances were someone just gets done with no warning at all . Simply passing a few cunts on the street .


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> Nobody is going to make that ridiculous bet.  Not least of all becasue it'd be impossibe to prove either way, and there's a lot of scope for cheating  But, since he seems upset that people think him a bullshitter, he could easily counter that by posting the evidence he claims he can adduce, here now.


If he does, I'll give a fiver to Rape Crisis


----------



## alan_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Athos said:


> Nobody is going to make that ridiculous bet.  Not least of all becasue it'd be impossibe to prove either way, and there's a lot of scope for cheating  But, since he seems upset that people think him a bullshitter, he could easily counter that by posting the evidence he claims he can adduce, here now.


And that is also how you do not play at gambling


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> If he does, I'll give a fiver to Rape Crisis


Me too.  Come on Gromit!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

alan_ said:


> And that is also how you do not play at gambling


No one's interested in gambling, just calling bullshit.
He's been proved a bullshitter before, actually, like when he claimed he'd worked on Jaws 3. 
He's always getting caught out.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I must be one of the only urbs/people to have met both Gromit and OU in real life and I know who I'd believe!


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> If he does, I'll give a fiver to Rape Crisis





Wilf said:


> Me too.  Come on Gromit!



I'm in for a score.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2017)

First telling he's met the women while husbands away at bar. 

Second telling the blokes already knew him and were coming back with a drink for him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> First telling he's met the women while husbands away at bar.
> 
> Second telling the blokes already knew him and were coming back with a drink for him.


I remember this sort of shit from school. Billy Bullshits who can't help continuing to embellish their lies, digging themselves deeper at every turn


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I'm in for a score.


 Me too.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

alan_ said:


> And that is also how you do not play at gambling


Nobody its interested in gambling with him, for the reasons explained. Just in calling some suspected buillshit.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thank fuck I've found my popcorn.


You might want to go down to your local corner shop before they close and get some more...


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2017)

Keep those pledges coming!   Make some good come of this sorry tale Gromit


----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No one's interested in gambling, just calling bullshit.
> He's been proved a bullshitter before, actually, like when he claimed he'd worked on Jaws 3.
> He's always getting caught out.



FFS. The jaws thing was obviously a joke.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

xenon said:


> FFS. The jaws thing was obviously a joke.


He was trying and failing to win an argument with it though, just showing how incapable he is of being sincere.


----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2017)

As forthe veracity  of gromet's anecdote. Couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2017)

The anecdote doesn't really amount to anything, anyway. Telling a bloke you've just watched physically abuse two women not to be a dick is pretty much the minimum you'd do, isn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2017)

If the story is true: it doesn't shine much of a positive light on Gromit, in that he doesn't talk about discussing these assaults with either of the people being assaulted - offering sympathy, asking what they'd like to do, etc, which he may well have done - but leaving this out of the story makes it all about him.
He also makes it his job to tell their husbands, which is just fucking weird at best, and most likely horribly patriarchal.  


If he invented or embellished the story:
It says a hell of a lot about Gromit's sense of how he wants people to see him.  Very little of it positive.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> pavements



Or, as you call them,_ baby slopes_


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been punched and knocked to the floor for no reason whilst walking down the street (I was about 18 - I think it probably happens to most males before they get to adulthood) and a female friend of mine experienced being spat in the face whilst walking down the street. People can be random cunts who like intimidating and assaulting vulnerable strangers


I've been spat at twice.

First was a guy in a suit - really smartly dressed, and obviously coming out of work - by Canary Wharf. I was pushing my bike along the cyel path which was too crowded by pedestrians to cycle along but i think pushing it along was fine - and this guy just came up and spat at me. I went after him and made him think i was going to spit on him - he flinched and looked really scared, after which i just left him - told him he was out of fucking order and walked on. I knew I was better than him so I had to prove it. 

The next one was after i transitioned and a woman spat towards me in Lewisham DLR. It was around the time I was not passing and was getting transphobic abuse pretty much everywhere i went but it was usually verbal


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2017)

Anyone remember when this thread was about a jogger pushing a woman into the path of a bus? 

Yes? Well, news update:

'Huge response' in hunt for Putney Bridge jogger - BBC News

Net closes in on jogger who pushed woman into path of moving bus


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anyone remember when this thread was about a jogger pushing a woman into the path of a bus?
> 
> Yes? Well, news update:
> 
> ...


Could equally mean they've got absolutely fuck all but are rayt hoping this news release will make him shit his kecks and turn hisself in.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 10, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Could equally mean they've got absolutely fuck all but are rayt hoping this news release will make him shit his kecks and turn hisself in.


I reckon there's more chance of Gromit & OU forming a writing partnership specialising in baroque love songs than there is of this cunt turning himself in.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anyone remember when this thread was about a jogger pushing a woman into the path of a bus?



....and forget all those lives Gromit has saved with his gallant interventions?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....and forget all those lives Gromit have saved with his gallant interventions?



Well, if he had been there, I am sure he would have sorted out the jogger.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anyone remember when this thread was about a jogger pushing a woman into the path of a bus?
> 
> Yes? Well, news update:
> 
> ...




Interesting statement made by the professor in the second article...

_
"Professor Craig Jackson, from Birmingham University, said he didn’t think there was anything wrong with the runner “mentally”.
Instead, he argued that the man – who is being hunted by police - displayed the “pedestrian equivalent of road rage”.
Appearing on Good Morning Britain, he said: “What we’re clearly looking at here is an individual who believes he is more important and more valuable than somebody else.
“He plays a game of chicken with this individual and he’s clearly thinking why should he move, it’s his pavement_."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, if he had been there, I am sure he would have sorted out the jogger.



Yeah ' dude, don't be a dick'....


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 10, 2017)

Gromit I bet you 1000 urban pounds that my dog could beat your dad in a fight. Are we on?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Interesting statement made by the professor in the second article...
> 
> _
> "Professor Craig Jackson, from Birmingham University, said he didn’t think there was anything wrong with the runner “mentally”.
> ...


Yeh why should a jogger move


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 10, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Interesting statement made by the professor in the second article...
> 
> _
> "Professor Craig Jackson, from Birmingham University, said he didn’t think there was anything wrong with the runner “mentally”.
> ...



Or - to precis - "hes a cunt". 

Queen of Goths thus proving her acumen in the field of psychological diagnosis.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh why should a jogger move



But, he did move, into the path of the oncoming woman.

Professor Craig Jackson is a twat.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 10, 2017)

Did we really need a "professor" to tell us that?  Standards in academia are really slipping...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, he did move, into the path of the oncoming woman.
> 
> Professor Craig Jackson is a twat.


Yeh. I was making the facile point that you're not really jogging if you're not moving

The prof is a twat on that we can all agree


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, Michele doesn't generalise.....much!

The barging jogger is just one example of the hell of urban pavements | Michele Hanson


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, Michele doesn't generalise.....much!
> 
> The barging jogger is just one example of the hell of urban pavements | Michele Hanson


The hell of urban pavements. She took that from Ruddy Yurts' song 'another ballad of new york' where he sang about 'hellish city sidewalks' 

Libertad DaveCinzano existentialist


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2017)

UPDATE: Arrest made in relation to Putney Bridge
arrest made


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 10, 2017)

BigTom said:


> UPDATE: Arrest made in relation to Putney Bridge
> arrest made


Someone's not getting their annual bonus this year...


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

For some reason I've made up a story in my head that his long suffering wife turned him in having recognised him in those pictures and seeing her chance.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 10, 2017)

Bbc says they've got someone

Eta: I see that's already been posted. 

I wonder why they waited 3 months to release it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Bbc says they've got someone



They should hand him over to the police then.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 10, 2017)

Damn them pesky kids


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2017)

I hope they've got him.

What I cannot see is, unless they have some CCTV footage from elsewhere, how anyone can identify anyone him the blurry images in the CCTV. It just looks like any other white guy 40ish years old jogger to me.


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

His wife knows exactly what he wears for jogging.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> His wife knows exactly what he wears for jogging.


You've the eyes of a hawk to see his wedding ring


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2017)

It is but a story I've made up but do hope it's true.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You've the eyes of a hawk to see his wedding ring



He doesn't wear one, gets in the way when he's chatting up the laydees. He insists his wife wears one though.


----------



## Thora (Aug 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> His wife knows exactly what he wears for jogging.


I bet he's a cunt to his housekeeper/nanny/PA too, there's probably plenty of people who know his jogging route.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 10, 2017)

Maybe he had his phone with him....?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2017)

I hope he doesn't just get let off with a warning -

"Dude, don't be a dickhead again."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope he doesn't just get let off with a warning -
> 
> "Dude, don't be a dickhead again."



Yeah. I wanna see who this prick is.

tbf, back in the day I'd have been first down the stocks with a basket of rotting veg


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah. I wanna see who this prick is.
> 
> tbf, back in the day I'd have been first down the stocks with a basket of rotting veg


tinned veg would be better


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> "Dude, don't be a dickhead again."



I can see a film franchise on the Horizon...

Dude, Don't be a Dickhead!

Dude, Don't be a Dickhead, Again!

Dude, Seriously, Don't be a Dickhead!

Dude, You're a Dickhead, Dickhead!


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 10, 2017)

all sorts of appropriate retribution could be envisaged


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> tinned veg would be better


Yeh it can be chucked at someone and then eaten


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

You like running....and violence


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2017)

It's time to start.... RUNNING


----------



## Athos (Aug 10, 2017)

A suspect's just been arrested in Chelsea.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Putney Bridge bus-push jogger suspect arrested - BBC News


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

Athos said:


> A suspect's just been arrested in Chelsea.



Another one? Guess they're just rounding up all the joggers in London.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Another one? Guess they're just rounding up all the joggers in London.


I've taken a break from jogging just in case 






a 20 year break


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 10, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I've taken a break from jogging just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If prescience was a super power, you'd be unstoppable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> If prescience was a super power, you'd be unstoppable.


Yeh. But marty21 is already irrepressible.


----------



## JimW (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But marty21 is already irrepressible.


The nature of marty21  was.... irrepressible!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2017)

If you look very closely at the video he pushes her cos she sticks out her leg to either kick him or trip him. How does this change the case?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If you look very closely at the video he pushes her cos she sticks out her leg to either kick him or trip him. How does this change the case?



No she doesn't, but certain sections of society seem to imagine she does


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2017)

Coat flaps in the breeze:


Cunt pushes woman, her leg(s) go out as she falls:



Arseholes look for any shred of shit to blame the woman for being attacked and nearly killed. As per.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Coat flaps in the breeze:
> View attachment 113210
> 
> Cunt pushes woman, her leg(s) go out as she falls:
> ...


i stand corrected


----------



## JimW (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If you look very closely at the video he pushes her cos she sticks out her leg to either kick him or trip him. How does this change the case?


Not as much as the bloke to the far left of the frame with the massive leaf blower trained on him that you can just spot if you're determined to ignore the obvious reality.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If you look very closely at the video he pushes her cos she sticks out her leg to either kick him or trip him. How does this change the case?


She really doesn't. Somebody even made a slowed down video of that to try to prove she kicked the man, but all it showed was her walking.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> If you look very closely at the video he pushes her cos she sticks out her leg to either kick him or trip him. How does this change the case?



I looked closely at the video.

She does no such thing.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2017)

I have stood corrected. I am currently standing in a correct manner


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I have stood corrected. I am currently standing in a correct manner



Start jogging on the spot....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2017)

UPDATE: He's not “early to mid 30s”, he's not 41, he's actually 50!!!

Look forward to _Mail_'s impending story ‘How Does The Bridge Jostler Stay So Young Looking?’

British police arrest 50-year-old jogger suspected of knocking woman in front of bus


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Start jogging on the spot....


Right you are. If anyone comes within 3 feet of me i'm pushing them right over though. 

I visited friends in Shoreditch (yeah, i know) a while ago and got there early - a pleasant walk alongside the canal was spoilt by arsehole joggers brushing me constantly as i pootled along.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> UPDATE: He's not “early to mid 30s”, he's not 41, he's actually 50!!!
> 
> Look forward to _Mail_'s impending story ‘How Does The Bridge Jostler Stay So Yo


by regular jogging and push-overs


----------



## JimW (Aug 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...
> Look forward to _Mail_'s impending story ‘How Does The Bridge Jostler Stay So Young Looking?’
> ...


Regular human sacrifice it seems


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 10, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Right you are. If anyone comes within 3 feet of me i'm pushing them right over though.



Jog indoors ......just in case you're tempted...


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

With the usual apologies for the source...
Putney Bridge push bus driver says he was 'doing his job' | Daily Mail Online
... I'd like it to have been this feller.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> With the usual apologies for the source...
> Putney Bridge push bus driver says he was 'doing his job' | Daily Mail Online
> ... I'd like it to have been this feller.


Huh?  That article keeps saying the arrested man was 50, but also says more than once that the banker bloke is 41.  Am i missing something?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Huh?  That article keeps saying the arrested man was 50, but also says more than once that the banker bloke is 41.  Am i missing something?


Sloppy subbing I would imagine, e.g BBC says the arrested man (unnamed) was 50; the _Standard_ names him and gives ages as 50.

Putney Bridge bus-push jogger suspect arrested - BBC News

Man quizzed over bridge jogger assault is Mayfair finance boss


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2017)

The ES put up a story which seems to have been retracted ...
bridge jogger assault is Mayfair finance boss - Google Search

EDIT:SNAP

10 mins ago - The man arrested over the “_jogger_ rage” _attack_ on Putney _Bridge_ is a ... _Finance chief_ Eric Bellquist denies any involvement, saying he was in .


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2017)

American apparently - claims to have been in USA at the time ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 11, 2017)

Can I state for the record that I am sure Eric whatever is the best person in the entire universe ever. In my opinion, being ex lehmans and now a director of Byron is a truly wonderful thing, I think I speak for everyone in the UK when we say that Eric Whatsiname in out city is possibly the best thing to hit the UK since VE day.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2017)

It presumably isn't him, though.  It's not like UK and US immigration don't keep records, let alone airlines.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 11, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> It presumably isn't him, though.  It's not like UK and US immigration don't keep records, let alone airlines.



In this case I don't think we need 'proof'


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> It presumably isn't him, though.  It's not like UK and US immigration don't keep records, let alone airlines.


Yeah, one would imagine the "being out of the country" defence is a pretty rock solid one. Kinda hard to fabricate that. And if it was him, and he was denying it, you'd expect a more sensible lie - not one so easy to verify.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever 

I think you should take that down pronto.

Publicly smearing a bloke with very deep pockets who may yet have a cast iron alibi? Not a bright thing to do for the longevity of this site.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> not-bono-ever
> 
> I think you should take that down pronto.
> 
> Publicly smearing a bloke with very deep pockets who may yet have a cast iron alibi? Not a bright thing to do for the longevity of this site.


What about gentlegreen?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 11, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> not-bono-ever
> 
> I think you should take that down pronto.
> 
> Publicly smearing a bloke with very deep pockets who may yet have a cast iron alibi? Not a bright thing to do for the longevity of this site.



That link and picture are all over the daily mail and loads of other news sites. I don't think this poxy little site has much to worry about.


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> not-bono-ever
> 
> I think you should take that down pronto.
> 
> Publicly smearing a bloke with very deep pockets who may yet have a cast iron alibi? Not a bright thing to do for the longevity of this site.



TBH not-bono-ever hasn't said anything about whether he is guilty or not in that post, just that he is ex-Lehman Brothers (true) and a wanker (true of every man who has ever walked the earth with at least one working arm).


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2017)

lol all gone to shit


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> What about gentlegreen?



I believe he has extensive libel insurance.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 11, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> not-bono-ever
> 
> I think you should take that down pronto.
> 
> Publicly smearing a bloke with very deep pockets who may yet have a cast iron alibi? Not a bright thing to do for the longevity of this site.


he is 100% not a wanker and has never ever wanked ever. at all


----------



## wiskey (Aug 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> American apparently - claims to have been in USA at the time ...


Surely that's something you can check in half an hour


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I believe he has extensive libel insurance.


((((not-bono-ever))))


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 11, 2017)

agricola said:


> TBH not-bono-ever hasn't said anything about whether he is guilty or not in that post, just that he is ex-Lehman Brothers (true) and a wanker (true of every man who has ever walked the earth with at least one working arm).



Whatevs.  I thought we'd been through this with all the celebrity peed stuff?  Loads of people who don't have to deal with the fallout think its fine.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 11, 2017)

The guys innocent, which is a shame. I think we all wanted a pantomime banker villain.

I wonder who threw him under the bus, so to speak.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The guys innocent, which is a shame. I think we all wanted a pantomime banker villain.
> 
> I wonder who threw him under the bus, so to speak.


Pls show your working


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> What about gentlegreen?


And me! When it comes to smearing an entirely innocent millionaire finance cunt, you've got to make a stand. 

At the end of the libel trial I will say 'and now my watch is ended'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> And me! When it comes to smearing an entirely innocent millionaire finance cunt, you've got to make a stand.
> 
> At the end of the libel trial I will say 'and now my watch is ended'.


 

But it's true 

Your watch, your computer, everything you own...


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> But it's true
> 
> Your watch, your computer, everything you own...


I will patiently explain to the court the difference between use values and exchange values. I'm sure they'll cut me some slack.

Edit: actually, I'll be back in a minute - just hiding the bitcoins.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

So, to summarise pushy jogger-cunt turns out not to be finance-cunt, aged 30s/41/50/51. In other news, no updates from The Glastonbury Equaliser.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> So, to summarise pushy jogger-cunt turns out not to be finance-cunt, aged 30s/41/50/51.


Or not.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah, one would imagine the "being out of the country" defence is a pretty rock solid one. Kinda hard to fabricate that.


I reckon Mr Bellquist is currently sat down with a very expensive lawyer trying to figure out who to sue first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I reckon Mr Bellquist is currently sat down with a very expensive lawyer trying to figure out who to sue first.


Cunty Si comes before Urban75


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Cunty Si comes before Urban75


Have you been speaking to my wife?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Have you been speaking to my wife?


Yes


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Or not.


To be honest at every point in human history there's been a finance-cunt aged 30s, 41, 50 or 51 barging someone over. Just a case of getting the right one, well, or any of them.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2017)

everyones spoken to his wife init lol

this one time when I spoke to mans wife she called him a dickhead


----------



## NoXion (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey now, there's still a chance that the actual perpetrator could be someone truly nasty, such as an arms dealer or pimp, about whom we can all have guilt-free fantasies of him meeting swift and irrevocable proletarian justice. Personally I'd rather wait until their identity is confirmed before going off on one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> everyones spoken to his wife init lol
> 
> this one time when I spoke to mans wife she called him a dickhead


Ma was in a good mood that day then


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Ma was in a good mood that day then




wayyyy more than just good


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Hey now, there's still a chance that the actual perpetrator could be someone truly nasty, such as an arms dealer or pimp, about whom we can all have guilt-free fantasies of him meeting swift and irrevocable proletarian justice. Personally I'd rather wait until their identity is confirmed before going off on one.


Deferred gratification is overrated.


----------



## bestkeptsecret (Aug 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah, one would imagine the "being out of the country" defence is a pretty rock solid one. Kinda hard to fabricate that. And if it was him, and he was denying it, you'd expect a more sensible lie - not one so easy to verify.



I'm surprised no one has come up with a conspiracy theory yet. Like he had flown to the US, then sailed back on a small private yacht, moored up in the channel somewhere, swam to shore undetected, jogged to London, all so he could assault someone he didn't know without getting caught, and then he headed back the same way before returning to the UK on a scheduled flight. I mean its obvious that's what happened isn't it!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Deferred gratification is overrated.


Call me weird but I find no satisfaction in having lurid fantasies about some individual stranger I know next to nothing about and haven't even seen, let alone met. Even if that person used to work for Lehman Brothers. I need more than that to start caring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Call me weird but I find no satisfaction in having lurid fantasies about some individual stranger I know next to nothing about and haven't even seen, let alone met. Even if that person used to work for Lehman Brothers. I need more than that to start caring.


(((NoXion)))


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Hey now, there's still a chance that the actual perpetrator could be someone truly nasty, such as an arms dealer or pimp, about whom we can all have guilt-free fantasies of him meeting swift and irrevocable proletarian justice. Personally I'd rather wait until their identity is confirmed before going off on one.


I want him to be a U75 moderator.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Hey now, there's still a chance that the actual perpetrator could be someone truly nasty, such as an arms dealer or pimp, about whom we can all have guilt-free fantasies of him meeting swift and irrevocable proletarian justice. Personally I'd rather wait until their identity is confirmed before going off on one.


You can just sense the febrile air of anticipation, keyboard warriors the length & breadth of the land poised to pillory & vilify the real culprit, everyone braying for blood & desperate to slag off every aspect of his life - assuming he's posh, of course.

Just imagine how crushed everyone will be to find out he's a carpet fitter from Dagenham who got lost...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 11, 2017)

I still hold out hope that he is a wealth mayfair resident gone bad


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I want him to be a U75 moderator.


Pa, you're only saying that because editor knocked you back when you sought election to the mods' ranks


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Call me weird but I find no satisfaction in having lurid fantasies about some individual stranger I know next to nothing about and haven't even seen, let alone met. Even if that person used to work for Lehman Brothers. I need more than that to start caring.


I see you joined in 2005. Maybe urban's induction day wasn't as robust as it is now in that respect.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I still hold out hope that he is a wealth mayfair resident gone bad


If you're a wealthy mayfair resident you've already gone bad


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I want him to be a U75 moderator.


"_Sensationally, Boss of Baby Eating Anarchists Turns Out To Be Pushyjoggercunt. Finance Cunts Breathe Sigh of Relief_"


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Just imagine how crushed everyone will be to find out he's a carpet fitter from Dagenham who got lost...


 "NHS Destroying Cash-In-Hand Cunt Today Revealed as Pushyjoggercunt..."


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 11, 2017)

Detective Boy. You heard it here first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Detective Boy. You head it here first.


Ah yes, the defective detective. Fits the bill.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I see you joined in 2005. Maybe urban's induction day wasn't as robust as it is now in that respect.


 I just don't see the point. Why sully the good name of the Collective Ceyboard Communist Party by wasting my precious proletarian energy on small fry? Doubtless the edifices of bourgeois capitalism, which will be entirely unmoved by this whole incident no matter how it turns out, will turn up some more exciting villains that we can hurl our virtual peanuts, bottles, half-bricks etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

NoXion said:


> I just don't see the point. Why sully the good name of the Collective Ceyboard Communist Party by wasting my precious proletarian energy on small fry? Doubtless the edifices of bourgeois capitalism, which will be entirely unmoved by this whole incident no matter how it turns out, will turn up some more exciting villains that we can hurl our virtual peanuts, bottles, half-bricks etc.


You don't have to care, you just have to *say* you care


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

If you can't hit the head, hit any bit that's poking out.  There, that's my final contribution to revolutionary theory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> If you can't hit the head, hit any bit that's poking out.  There, that's my final contribution to revolutionary theory.


Shurely only contribution


----------



## Wilf (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Shurely only contribution


No! I came up with _Kicking Bishop Brennan Up the Arse_ as well. Zizek claims to have been in on it, but he can fuck off.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Detective Boy. You heard it here first.



Threw a few fucks in to her.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 11, 2017)

I just want to state, for the record, that I was not out of the country at the time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2017)

Independent still have this up...

Man arrested after woman pushed in front of bus is millionaire investment banker who denies being in country


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Detective Boy. You heard it here first.





Pickman's model said:


> Ah yes, the defective detective. Fits the bill.





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Threw a few fucks in to her.



Has anyone checked his alibi? Was he even on the planet at the time?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Independent still have this up...
> 
> Man arrested after woman pushed in front of bus is millionaire investment banker who denies being in country



It can stay up forever, it is factually correct.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It can stay up forever, it is factually correct.


And it has an unusually non-clickbait title, rare for the indy


----------



## wiskey (Aug 11, 2017)

So have they actually ruled him out then a said he's innocent?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2017)

wiskey said:


> So have they actually ruled him out then a said he's innocent?


He's been advised not to go on the run


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 11, 2017)

At the back of my mind I'm a little worried this could have been a feud I inadvertently started some years back

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-thought-they-were-going-to-kill-me.287107/

If so I apologise


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> He's been advised not to go on the run


the lonliness of the (rich) long distance runner


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2017)

Bellquist eliminated from the enquiry
Putney Bridge jogger push suspect eliminated from inquiry - BBC News


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2017)

belboid said:


> Bellquist eliminated from the enquiry
> Putney Bridge jogger push suspect eliminated from inquiry - BBC News



Being in the USA was a pretty good excuse


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2017)

Bet he's guilty of _something_


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Bet he's guilty of _something_



Bet you are too


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Bet he's guilty of _something_



How could you say such things about a former employee of Lehmann Brothers?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris jeffries was a lib-dem member.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Bet he's guilty of _something_


Austerity.


----------



## girasol (Aug 12, 2017)

On a side note, I think it's pretty fucked up how suspects get named like that, innocent until proven guilty (even if the guy is the kind of person we love to hate).  How does the media get a hold of this information?  When is the law going to change, the police constantly leaks information like this to the media and gets away with it.  How is this not illegal? 

Imagine how different the news would be if suspects were never named until found guilty?  I guess it's never going to happen because people like to read this shit and treat it like some game.  I for one would like the news not to be so full of personal tragedies, whose pain and suffering aren't really anyone's business but their own.  Yes, the video footage needed to be made public so he can be found, but there's got to be a line drawn somewhere, no?


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2017)

Justice should always be done in the open. And it can be helpful to the arrested person, in finding possible witnesses to exonerate them, for example.


----------



## girasol (Aug 12, 2017)

I was under the impression suspects aren't supposed to be named until they are, at least, charged, which wasn't the case here.  So after a quick search...

"The guidelines stated that the police should not generally provide the names of people under investigation to the media. If they do not actually identify the suspect, the police are allowed to give some details such as age, occupation or where the suspect is from."

"The ACPO guidelines also state that once an individual has been charged then the police can and will identify them to the media, usually providing name, age and occupation. There are certain exceptions; for instance this applies to adults (see other articles for juveniles). The official release of this information will include details of the charge and subsequent court appearances."

The risk of media identification of crime suspects - InBrief.co.uk

But in practice these guidelines seem to be broken with depressing regularity.

Anyway, looks like this guy has been cleared of any involvement, so the 'hunt' continues...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

girasol said:


> I was under the impression suspects aren't supposed to be named until they are, at least, charged, which wasn't the case here.  So after a quick search...
> 
> "The guidelines stated that the police should not generally provide the names of people under investigation to the media. If they do not actually identify the suspect, the police are allowed to give some details such as age, occupation or where the suspect is from."
> 
> ...


I wonder, has the successor organisation to acpo issued updated guidance?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2017)

I wonder if someone dobbed him in? And why? Did they think the CCTV looked like him or did they think he could be possible of such things? Which of course he couldn't I'd just like to add in case _anyone_ is reading this.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 12, 2017)

His name appeared after he was named by his solicitors. He may have been papped on his way out of the station and they decided to get ahead of the media.


----------



## girasol (Aug 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder, has the successor organisation to acpo issued updated guidance?



do you know who be they?  that was literally one of the top links that seemed somewhat legit...  There's no date in there either, but it's at least after 2009...

edit: ah, NPCC?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

girasol said:


> do you know who be they?  that was literally one of the top links that seemed somewhat legit...  There's no date in there either, but it's at least after 2009...
> 
> edit: ah, NPCC?


The National Police Chiefs Council (NPCC)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wonder if someone dobbed him in? And why? Did they think the CCTV looked like him or did they think he could be possible of such things? Which of course he couldn't I'd just like to add in case _anyone_ is reading this.


Or were they just having a laugh?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 12, 2017)

Removed from inquiries Putney Bridge jogger push suspect eliminated from inquiry - BBC News

Could it have been just some random chav?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 12, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Removed from inquiries Putney Bridge jogger push suspect eliminated from inquiry - BBC News
> 
> Could it have been just some random chav?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Removed from inquiries Putney Bridge jogger push suspect eliminated from inquiry - BBC News
> 
> Could it have been just some random chav?


Where were you at the time of the incident?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2017)

lol chav


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Aug 13, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wonder if someone dobbed him in? And why? Did they think the CCTV looked like him or did they think he could be possible of such things? Which of course he couldn't I'd just like to add in case _anyone_ is reading this.


Unless the cops have a national database of pictures of the sides of people's heads then someone must have dobbed him after seeing the video, whether they genuinely thought it was him or it was someone who didn't like him and thought it would be funny to shit stir we'll never know.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm as disappointed as the next pitchfork-wielding torch bearer that the banker wasn't it and wondered at the time he was arrested, who he'd pissed off to be dobbed in to the feds because from what I've seen of the footage, it's rather vague and could be pinned on any white male aged 30-50! I wonder if the culprit has disposed of his incriminating attire?

In any case, the jogger was Patrick Bateman in Brett Easton Ellis' follow-up to _American Psycho_ (An American Psycho In London?), I wonder what 80s jogging soundtrack he had playing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2017)

pinkychukkles said:


> I'm as disappointed as the next pitchfork-wielding torch bearer that the banker wasn't it and wondered at the time he was charged, who he'd pissed off to be dobbed in to the feds because from what I've seen of the footage, it's rather vague and could be pinned on any white male aged 30-50! I wonder if the culprit has disposed of his incriminating attire?
> 
> In any case, the jogger was Patrick Bateman in Brett Easton Ellis' follow-up to _American Psycho_ (An American Psycho In London?), I wonder what 80s jogging soundtrack he had playing?


Time to go to specsavers chuck


----------



## bestkeptsecret (Aug 15, 2017)

pinkychukkles said:


> I'm as disappointed as the next pitchfork-wielding torch bearer that the banker wasn't it and wondered at the time he was charged, who he'd pissed off to be dobbed in to the feds because from what I've seen of the footage, it's rather vague and could be pinned on any white male aged 30-50! I wonder if the culprit has disposed of his incriminating attire?
> 
> In any case, the jogger was Patrick Bateman in Brett Easton Ellis' follow-up to _American Psycho_ (An American Psycho In London?), I wonder what 80s jogging soundtrack he had playing?



He wasn't charged, he was arrested on 'suspicion of' and then later released without charge. Subsequently, he was eliminated from enquiries. He might now even have a case he could make over wrongful arrest!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 15, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Where were you at the time of the incident?


Down by the Cenotaph drinking slime.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 16, 2017)

bestkeptsecret said:


> He wasn't charged, he was arrested on 'suspicion of' and then later released without charge.


Good point, wrong word used, will edit post.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2017)

Still looking...
Picture released of man suspected of pushing woman into path of bus


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2017)

Clearer picture...stil difficult to i.d though


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2017)

It amazes me how they catch anyone from CCTV coverage. Not one picture is actually useful.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 13, 2017)

Never takes them this long on CSI...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 13, 2017)

In the previous 20 pages, I suspect we've gnawed away at the issue of the poor cctv images but... why _are there no better images_?  The area must be one of the best covered in terms of security and regardless of the cameras on the bridge, he must have come from somewhere and gone somewhere else.  Maybe I've seen too many films where they 'track' suspects from one camera to another.   And, donning at least 3 separate tin hats, is there a possibility that there _are_ clear images, but they are not being released because that would itself reveal the location of certain 'spook' cameras?

Given that we've just had the 9/11 anniversary, the final sentence is dedicated to our fallen leader Dr Jazzz.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 13, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Never takes them this long on CSI...


You said it 7 words, I said it in 5 lines.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2017)

He looks like he was running to get to his cycle to me. or his audi


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> He looks like he was running to get to his cycle to me. or his audi



Never forget that Audi make bicycles too, so he may have been running to his Audi bike.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> In the previous 20 pages, I suspect we've gnawed away at the issue of the poor cctv images but... why _are there no better images_?  The area must be one of the best covered in terms of security and regardless of the cameras on the bridge, he must have come from somewhere and gone somewhere else.  Maybe I've seen too many films where they 'track' suspects from one camera to another.   And, donning at least 3 separate tin hats, is there a possibility that there _are_ clear images, but they are not being released because that would itself reveal the location of certain 'spook' cameras?
> 
> Given that we've just had the 9/11 anniversary, the final sentence is dedicated to our fallen leader Dr Jazzz.



Cos they waited 3 months to get going with the investigation, by which time most CCTV had been wiped.


An Audi driver would be driving. Might have parked on top of her...


----------



## Wilf (Sep 13, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cos they waited 3 months to get going with the investigation, by which time most CCTV had been wiped.


 Is that still the case (genuine q)? In some distant past of cassettes, it was usual to reuse the tapes every week or two. Also, I gather, private security camera owners are recommended to delete footage after 30 days at most. But I'd have thought local authority and other statutory body footage is kept longer?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Is that still the case (genuine q)? In some distant past of cassettes, it was usual to reuse the tapes every week or two. Also, I gather, private security camera owners are recommended to delete footage after 30 days at most. But I'd have thought local authority and other statutory body footage is kept longer?



Genuinely have no idea, but would have thought it gets wiped at some point and not just held indefinitely?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Genuinely have no idea, but would have thought it gets wiped at some point and not just held indefinitely?



LA footage used to be kept for 90 days, that may have changed. Private businesses recommended 30 days.
Unless either are notified that the footage may be requested or asked to keep the footage, which is why anyone reporting anything to police should do their own legwork for possible private CCTV footage from businesses/residences.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2017)

BigTom said:


> LA footage used to be kept for 90 days, that may have changed. Private businesses recommended 30 days.
> Unless either are notified that the footage may be requested or asked to keep the footage, which is why anyone reporting anything to police should do their own legwork for possible private CCTV footage from businesses/residences.


For years 30 days standard for pretty much all schemes Inc la


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Sep 13, 2017)

He appears to have the eyebrows of David Hemmings.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2017)

30 days then wipe is the norm for cctv


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2017)

I blame the cyclists myself.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 25, 2017)

A small group of celebrity media ex-police officers are active on the case ...

_"The struggle to catch the Putney Bridge jogger is emblematic of a crisis in falling police numbers that has left criminals thinking “the streets are theirs”, it has been claimed ..."_

Putney Bridge jogger: Why haven't police found the man who pushed a woman into a bus lane yet?

_"The “Putney pusher” case in which a jogger apparently pushed a woman into the path of an oncoming bus is *unlikely to be solved*, former senior detectives have said ..."_

'Putney pusher' case unlikely to be solved, say former detectives







*The Mystery Man*​


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 25, 2017)

That you joined four years after he left is another unsolved mystery.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2018)

Case closed. Bridge jogger-push investigation closed


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Case closed. Bridge jogger-push investigation closed



probably a copper wot done it


----------



## 1%er (Jun 29, 2018)

The Putney Pusher has made the news here 
The report said that he crossed back across the bridge about 15 minutes later and the women tried to speak to him, they also showed a map of all the CCTV cameras in the area. The map showed there were over 50 CCTV cameras owned by councils and more than 100 owned by private business or private people in the area 
I find it amazing they didn't ID him.

Where were the police when the man crossed back across the bridge 15 minutes after the initial incident , also with the number of cameras in the area I really can't understand how they didn't just follow him back to where he finished his jog. Blind spots for cameras in that part of London must be very small, I'd have thought.


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2018)

Could he be someone very significant, senior copper, judge, etc?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 29, 2018)

treelover said:


> Could he be someone very significant, senior copper, judge, etc?


Or it could just be he never got identified.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 29, 2018)

Didn't a lot of people involved in the London riots get id'd via CCTV?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 29, 2018)

emanymton said:


> Or it could just be he never got identified.


Yeah but that's not as exciting. I reckon is was a Tory politician


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2018)

treelover said:


> Could he be someone very significant, senior copper, judge, etc?


Don't make out you're less unimportant than you are


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah but that's not as exciting. I reckon is was a Tory politician


A royal. Looks like Andrew to me.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 29, 2018)

killer b said:


> A royal. Looks like Andrew to me.


I like this rumour


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2018)

1%er said:


> The Putney Pusher has made the news here
> The report said that he crossed back across the bridge about 15 minutes later and the women tried to speak to him, they also showed a map of all the CCTV cameras in the area. The map showed there were over 50 CCTV cameras owned by councils and more than 100 owned by private business or private people in the area
> I find it amazing they didn't ID him.
> 
> Where were the police when the man crossed back across the bridge 15 minutes after the initial incident , also with the number of cameras in the area I really can't understand how they didn't just follow him back to where he finished his jog. Blind spots for cameras in that part of London must be very small, I'd have thought.



Been explained before - basically they took ages to get round to investigating the incident, by which time most CCTV systems had overwritten footage from the date of the incident (I think most do so after 30days, might even be a legal requirement). I think it was a while before they found the bus footage too.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 30, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Been explained before - basically they took ages to get round to investigating the incident, by which time most CCTV systems had overwritten footage from the date of the incident (I think most do so after 30days, might even be a legal requirement). I think it was a while before they found the bus footage too.


Thanks for that, the news report here didn't say the incident wasn't investigated for over 30 days.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2018)

> Thanks for that, the news report here didn't say the incident wasn't investigated for over 30 days.



_"The Metropolitan police launched a hunt for the jogger last August, *three months after the incident happened*. After investigating 50 people as part of the investigation, it has now said all lines of inquiry have been exhausted ..."_

Source:  Putney Bridge jogger investigation closed  (click for more)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2018)

3 months. Useless motherfuckers.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 1, 2018)

he was probably a tourist and went home a long time ago.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> 3 months. Useless motherfuckers.



Init, either investigate or don't ffs. Using police time and resources long after any prospect of catching the fucker has passed is absurd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> 3 months. Useless motherfuckers.


that's the wrong attitude. there should be general approbation for the met doing anything, however useless, given their general reluctance to investigate anything without a request from an mp.


----------



## billbond (Jul 2, 2018)

There is a man in the Welling area, kent ?. Knocking elderly ladies down while in a moblity scooter !
Has been footage as well of him doing this seen from a shop front.
one  was inIn her 90s , drove into the back of her and another lady at a bus stop knocking them both to the ground.
Some may have seen the footage themselves.
And he has not been caught, this was a few weeks ago.
Police are too busy raking easy money in at Demos in London it seems.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 13, 2018)

This one should be a tad easier to trace...

Man pushed into busy London traffic


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like the same bloke.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 13, 2018)

Is it tom watson?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is it tom watson?


shove the cunt off his scooter!


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 13, 2018)

This is going to take some explaining when he hands himself in.


----------

